# Top 3DMark Fire Strike Scores



## Majin SSJ Eric

With 3DMark Fire Strike dropping tomorrow (2/4/13 - 18:00 UTC) I figured we needed to go ahead and get a top scores thread up here in the benchmarking section. I will be doing a spreadsheet for this thread once scores start coming in. Be sure to grab a copy and post your results here asap!

*www.futuremark.com*


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I will be downloading it the moment its released.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> With 3DMark Fire Strike dropping tomorrow (2/4/13 - 18:00 UTC) I figured we needed to go ahead and get a top scores thread up here in the benchmarking section. I will be doing a spreadsheet for this thread once scores start coming in. Be sure to grab a copy and post your results here asap!


Could just create a Google Form so you don't have to manually input everything, just let us all do it. Something like: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NK2EmOPZXXw0ybu3-y_dMlsTW8X7KLH8l1QPw7eWjjY/viewform
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I will be downloading it the moment its released.


Same...lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's a good idea Deafboy. Will look into that.


----------



## deafboy

Any idea on when this will be released? midnight?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's in the OP. 18:00 UTC.


----------



## deafboy

Some how missed that


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, as far as I know UTC is about 5 hours ahead of me (EST) so I should be able to d/l at 1pm!


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, looks like 10am for me. Won't be at home, bummer.


----------



## NitrousX

Anybody know what the pricing will be for the pro version? $15 hopefully?


----------



## Derp

The benchmark is available. I find it rather odd that the cloud gate physics test is significantly slower than the fire strike physics test.


----------



## Meulen92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Anybody know what the pricing will be for the pro version? $15 hopefully?


Advanced is $24.95.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Whenever I click to buy it the link is dead.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, can't seem to download it.


----------



## fewness

Take advantage of our Steam launch sale and get 25% off 3DMark Advanced Edition.
I will go with Steam then


----------



## Meulen92

You can get 25% off from Futuremark too. You only need your 3DMark 11 key.
Downloading right now.


----------



## Chris13002

I downloaded from here...
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2201/mirrors.php


----------



## fewness

Cloud Gate has lower physics score than Fire Strike...


----------



## FlawleZ

Will try and download this tonight after work. Expecting Firestorm to humble my 7950. What's the download / install size?


----------



## Meulen92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Will try and download this tonight after work. Expecting Firestorm to humble my 7950. What's the download / install size?


Download size is close to a gigabyte. 970 MB to be precize.


----------



## kx11

downloading now , dead space3 is gonna wait


----------



## Meulen92

Normal Fire Strike:


Extreme Fire Strike:


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The benchmark is available. I find it rather odd that the cloud gate physics test is significantly slower than the fire strike physics test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Cloud Gate has lower physics score than Fire Strike...


And? Why wouldn't it be? Are all physx test supposed to be the same?Maybe I'm missing something here but I can't see why that would be noteworthy.


----------



## n0n44m

*GTX670 SLI @ 1250/3800/1.21v - i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz - 16 GB @ 1866 - Asus P8Z68-V PRO*

313.96 drivers


----------



## jackbrennan2008

I got 5158 on Fire Strik (Non-Extreme) With sig rig:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3676

I also dumped it on Hwbot, it seems i was the first to do so


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Take advantage of our Steam launch sale and get 25% off 3DMark Advanced Edition.
> I will go with Steam then


I cant find it on steam either for some reason. That was my first choice too.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> And? Why wouldn't it be? Are all physx test supposed to be the same?Maybe I'm missing something here but I can't see why that would be noteworthy.


Because people would generally expect the score to be lower in a more advanced test? Sure they can design it in way a performance setting score is lower than a extreme setting score, I just found it counter-intuitive. Nothing serious.


----------



## AMD_Freak

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020


----------



## NitrousX

You get 25% off if you own 3DMark11 advanced. Nice!









For those who have purchased 3DMark Fire Strike, does the serial key they give you activate on Steam?

Edit: I'm trying to check out but I can't seem to find where I'm supposed to enter in my 3DMark11 serial?


----------



## rhino321

First results with stock EVGA GTX 680X1. CPU OC i7-3770K 4.4 GHz.

Fire strike 6364
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3794
Fire strike extreme 3147
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4080

Don't know if these scores are good or what?!
Drivers 313.95. Don't know about activation on Steam, bought mine via 3Dmark.com site.

Fast OC on GTX 680, Fire strike result 7125
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5480

Fire strike extreme, 3544
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6139


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Because people would generally expect the score to be lower in a more advanced test? Sure they can design it in way a performance setting score is lower than a extreme setting score, I just found it counter-intuitive. Nothing serious.


Reading the info page CloudGate is optimized for DX10, FireStrike DX11,so I figure they chose the scoring to show the improvement with newer technology.


----------



## blackRott9

I tried Fire Strike with the13.2 Beta 3 driver. The 7950 was just @ 1150|1600

6943

Graphics 8192
Physics 8035
Combined 2959

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4719

It's odd that combined is slower than my physics FPS. Perhaps another driver will fix that.


----------



## Epsi

1250 Core
7000 Mem


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0n44m*
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX670 SLI @ 1250/3800/1.21v - i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz - 16 GB @ 1866 - Asus P8Z68-V PRO*
> 
> 313.96 drivers




*2x 7950 @ 1050/1575 - i7 3820 @ 4.875 GHz - 16 GB @ 2000mhz - 13.1 drivers*


----------



## deafboy

Damn, giant numbers. lol.

Will definitely check this out tonight.


----------



## Gooberman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4627


----------



## Rbby258

fire strike extreme


----------



## h2on0

It is finally showing up in steam.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## Nemessss

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3197


----------



## jonathan123456789

so....sli doesn't appear to be working


----------



## OS-Wiz

All stock clocks on CPU, GPU, Control Panel using "Approved Drivers" for each 3dm11 310.90 vs 3dm13 313.96


----------



## fewness

Anyone can compare Win8 vs Win7 performance?


----------



## glina

Here's mine:


i7 3770k @ 4888MHz
7950 @ 1250/1800MHz


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glina*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4888MHz
> 7950 @ 1250/1800MHz


nice clocks on that 7950, whats your voltage at for them


----------



## glina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> nice clocks on that 7950, whats your voltage at for them


1.23V core / 1.6V mem
I could do 1975mhz mem on 3D Mark11, but 2013 crashes already when loading with these clocks. Apparently its memory usage is much higher.


----------



## Rebelord

FireStrike Standard run.
Score: 6873 Graphics: 7846 Physics: 8168 Combined: 3171
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8167

I did notice it doesnt like my 13.1 drivers. Saying they are unofficial and there is a problem. But I just pass it off as the drivers just released as they were readying release for 3dMark.
From the other scores I have seen with similar overcloced 7950's. It almost points to my 1090t as bottle necking my 7950. Even with my 1090t at 3.8Ghz.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glina*
> 
> 1.23V core / 1.6V mem
> I could do 1975mhz mem on 3D Mark11, but 2013 crashes already when loading with these clocks. Apparently its memory usage is much higher.


well my cards are awful then








if i set my msi card to 1.2v the screen flickers a lot as soon as i click apply, its also watercooled. Also did anyone noitice glitching with crossfire configs some of my texture bugged out


----------



## jonivtec

Heres mine!Full version..dont know what the preset it was


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13026 FireStrike

At stock.......

5561 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor

Graphics Score
8701

Physics Score
13609

Combined Score
1211

and then OCed:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13946

6945 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor

Graphics Score
10641

Physics Score
17355

Combined Score
1542

Hmmmm, GTX 780, please hurry up....


----------



## J!NX

Is anyone having SLI issues with two GTX 670's? It doesn't seem to be picking up SLI for me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> well my cards are awful then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i set my msi card to 1.2v the screen flickers a lot as soon as i click apply, its also watercooled. Also did anyone noitice glitching with crossfire configs some of my texture bugged out


You have to look it up but its a common problem.You have to do overclocking with PowerPlay off. Unofficial OC set to 2 and not 1.


----------



## kpforce1

installing now


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

6608 @ my 24/7 overclock.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13727

Stu-Crossfire-- i7 3770K @ 4500mhz ---- Sapphire 7970HD Trifire (1050/1500) --- 6608

Seems there is some tweaking to be done... I shall get right on it!


----------



## Majorhi

Hmmm...apparently doesn't like the 13.1 AMD drivers.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Installing now, just got my two 670s with the unlocked voltage BIOS so I'm gonna use this to see what they can do!

Edit: Will the Demo on Steam still let me run atleast the baseline benchmark?


----------



## tsm106

Does anyone know what's the difference between the three modes?


----------



## NitrousX

Just ran it dunno if these results are supposed to be good or what? I'm still on the older 310.70 drivers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry guys, I'm sick as a dog so I haven't been able to update the thread yet. Will get to it soon when there are more results...


----------



## tsm106

Oh well, these numbers seem wacky to me. You know what? This bench is annoying long lol.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Why is it saying all you guys results have problems?
Can that be clicked to see what the problem is?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Why is it saying all you guys results have problems?
> Can that be clicked to see what the problem is?


Beta drivers.

They broke the formula with this version. I think it won't be very useful till they freaking undo what they did lol. At a glance you can't tell if its a beta driver or if ppl are cheating. And why the 3 classes, I don't get it. And the bench runs for over what feels like 20 minutes!


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Beta drivers.
> 
> They broke the formula with this version. I think it won't be very useful till they freaking undo what they did lol. At a glance you can't tell if its a beta driver or if ppl are cheating. And why the 3 classes, I don't get it. And the bench runs for over what feels like 20 minutes!


But I am running Betas too. 13.2 B4.
If you register it, you can disable the demos and run whichever tests you want on their own... only takes about 3 mins per test.
I guess its intentionally anoying to get the £13 out of you.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Beta drivers.
> 
> They broke the formula with this version. I think it won't be very useful till they freaking undo what they did lol. At a glance you can't tell if its a beta driver or if ppl are cheating. And why the 3 classes, I don't get it. And the bench runs for over what feels like 20 minutes!


I'd imagine the three differences would be for the different levels of machines it can run on... no point in running a hard version on a phone/tablet.


----------



## GeZza200

CPU @4.9GHz and GTX 680's at stock clocks.


----------



## tezza192

First Run for reference

I7 3770K @4.6 ghz
GTX680 SLI at stock


----------



## blackRott9

"Result has problems" can occur because some AMD users alter the level of tess from the CCC. Some reduce it or turn it off.

I'm using the 13.2 Beta 3 drivers and I don't get that message.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4719

I use an application controlled tess setting though, not AMD optimized or override application.

There's what I get if I reduce tess from the CCC.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23068

It adds over 950pnts to my graphics score and draws the "problem" flag.


----------



## J!NX

Here's my scores.


----------



## alancsalt

CDMAN changed the title of his thread, so now we have two top score threads.

Top 30 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Scores Using Performance Settings


----------



## kpforce1

For all of you all wondering about the huge variation in Ice Storm and Cloud gate, you do not have power management mode set to Maximum Performance in the NVIDIA control panel (should be for benchmarking anyway).... i was getting 58k in ice storm and then I got nearly 160k with maximum performance on.

kpforce1 --- i7 920 --- SLI 670 FTW 4gb --- P10,562 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23536


----------



## xxxaksxxx

I tried the following drivers for a performance comparison (310.70, 310.90 and 313.96) on "Fire Strike" and "Fire Strike Extreme".

310.70 and 310.90 perform the same with ~1-3 points more in scoring. On the other hand 313.96 gave a better increase with ~240 points more in "Fire Strike" and ~140 points more in "Fire Strike Extreme" on my setup which equals to a ~5% increase.

Here are my results for all three benchmarks:
i5-3570 @ 4.1GHz (bclk at 103), MSI GTX 670 at factory clock


----------



## Faithh

Normal Firestrike 8612 graphics score

1x Asus gtx 680 dc2t @ 313.96, 1300MHz & 7560MHz

Here are my scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24309


----------



## tsm106

Futuremark must be getting something under the table cuz I'm getting the sneaky suspicion that it favors green cards. I suppose it's nothing new when put in context with the previous version.


----------



## alancsalt

GTX 6 series green cards at that......

Hmmm, looking at CDMAN's list, so far sli doing better than tri...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> GTX 6 series green cards at that......


It could be simply that the numbers don't make _any_ sense yet. That said I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My results at 1225/1746 seem to bear that out TSM:



A guy with SLI 680 Lightnings almost DOUBLED my score in Fire Strike....

EDIT - In fact, looking at my scores I'm not entirely certain CF was even working on that run....


----------



## tsm106

^^Aye. I was already annoyed with their designed in annoyance features for our pleasure but adding this to it is icing on the cake.

From the other 3dm13 thread, why hello there, speaking of the devil...

1 alancsalt i7 3930 GTX 580 Tri-SLI 6945 2/4/13 post 1406

2 Stu-Crossfire i7 3770 HD 7970 Tri-Fire 6608


----------



## stahlhart

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25864


----------



## deafboy

Got home, downloaded.

Just ran stock will be running a quick oc soon... Not impressed with this bench though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Why do we have to watch the stupid demos? Ill buy it just so I can bypass it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Aye. I was already annoyed with their designed in annoyance features for our pleasure but adding this to it is icing on the cake.
> 
> From the other 3dm13 thread, why hello there, speaking of the devil...
> 
> 1 alancsalt i7 3930 GTX 580 Tri-SLI 6945 2/4/13 post 1406
> 
> 2 Stu-Crossfire i7 3770 HD 7970 Tri-Fire 6608


I'm sure that won't last long! You got me already!


----------



## tahoward

Fire Strike 11098

2600k @ 4.8Ghz

GTX 690 +131 GPU offset and +715 Memory offset.

Using 313.96 Beta drivers.

SLI wasn't not working correctly on 313.90 WHQL.


----------



## Kaapstad

Score 8735 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(1x) and Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor

Graphics Score 9552

Physics Score 17544

Combined Score 3649

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12814

Score 12012 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690(2x) and Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor

Graphics Score 14446

Physics Score 17531

Combined Score 4391

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10045

Im having a few problems with this bench, if I use more than 1 HD 7970 or more than 1 GTX 690 there is no/negative scaling and the result is worse than using a single card. Maybe this bench has a bug when it comes to X79/RIVE mobos


----------



## lilchronic

313.95 beta drivers

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27396


----------



## deafboy

Alright, so I will have to see what the deal is later but here are my scores:

stock: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25972?

OC: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27637?

The reason I say I have something to look into later is for some reason the cards aren't being fully loaded/oc'ed They're only hitting 1200 or so, 150mhz less than they should.

I don't foresee myself using this benchmark for a while. It seems to have a lot of weird little quirks.


----------



## tsm106

I expected so much more from futuremark. It's like they're a game developer, release it early, annoy the hell out of your users. Is that a recipe for success? Captive beta testers?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I expected so much more from futuremark. It's like they're a game developer, release it early, annoy the hell out of your users. Is that a recipe for success? Captive beta testers?


lol. Pretty much. I'm done with it for a while. Very unpolished.


----------



## Stay Puft

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21365

God i cant wait to get another hawk for Xfire


----------



## DUST2DEATH

just read through this thread.

The bench is borked from what Im gathering (I havent downloaded it).


----------



## frogger4

Had no problems at all, loved this bench! (then again, I just have a single gpu).

(sapphire) Radeon HD 7970, i5-3570K

Total score: 7804
Graphics: 9089
Physics: 8466
Combined: 3585

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/22138


----------



## fewness

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29494


----------



## Nemesis158

Here is mine: (3930k at 4.2GHz)


----------



## Agoriaz

I downloaded the demo version from Steam. Apparently, if you're using the Beta client of Steam, you won't have any fun using this software. 64-bit support from Steam is non-existent (knew this), and some of those who bought the benchmark on Steam couldn't get it to run. Angry posts have been read lol.
Anyways, the Firestrike demo was running at a full 10 fps, while the graphics test was running 20fps. The combined test nearly obliterated me.
2500k @4.6 --- 570 @ 900/2100
Graphics driver not approved. I'm running 310.90 WHQL.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33586?


----------



## Chuckclc

Here is mine. My 7870 at stock 1100mhz, cpu 2500K at 4.2 ghz.. Using AMD 13.1 drivers


----------



## james888




----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm sure that won't last long! You got me already!


Alan, try just one card mate... I beat both our scores with just 1x 7970 so crossfire/sli isnt working yet.
I Just coulndt be bothered to submit it and am hoping that the OE's bring us some driver updates very soon.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15018


----------



## dafour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> I downloaded the demo version from Steam. Apparently, if you're using the Beta client of Steam, you won't have any fun using this software. 64-bit support from Steam is non-existent (knew this), and some of those who bought the benchmark on Steam couldn't get it to run. Angry posts have been read lol.
> Anyways, the Firestrike demo was running at a full 10 fps, while the graphics test was running 20fps. The combined test nearly obliterated me.
> 2500k @4.6 --- 570 @ 900/2100
> Graphics driver not approved. I'm running 310.90 WHQL.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33586?


Hmm looks like those drivers make alot of difference.

I am on 313.95


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> 6608 @ my 24/7 overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13727
> 
> Stu-Crossfire-- i7 3770K @ 4500mhz ---- Sapphire 7970HD Trifire (1050/1500) --- 6608
> 
> Seems there is some tweaking to be done... I shall get right on it!


That what my 2 7950's get


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm sure that won't last long! You got me already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, try just one card mate... I beat both our scores with just 1x 7970 so crossfire/sli isnt working yet.
> I Just coulndt be bothered to submit it and am hoping that the OE's bring us some driver updates very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15018
Click to expand...

ROFL! A World Record that gets no points. What a benchmark......


----------



## FtW 420

They all start out like that, when they have enough results to see it isn't buggy the points will come.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They all start out like that, when they have enough results to see it isn't buggy the points will come.


Hope so... I spent 7hrs last night benching and submitting for this new software. LOL


----------



## zidanez

Here my Ice Storm result

http://www.3dmark.com/is/32130

But why Graphics driver is not approved there??
I already using latest (13.1) Catalyst Driver Software











Any suggestions??


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Here my Ice Storm result
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/32130
> 
> But why Graphics driver is not approved there??
> I already using latest (13.1) Catalyst Driver Software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions??


You need to use the beta drivers, Catalyst 13.2 Beta3 (non-WHQL) in order to get a "valid" result. See here for approved drivers.

EDIT: oh wait nevermind, the 13.1 drivers should be "valid" for Ice Storm and Cloud Gate..


----------



## OS-Wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Anyone can compare Win8 vs Win7 performance?


I did a comparison awhile ago, and basically found no difference. But I'm intrigued and will run 3dm2013 and Heaven 3.0 on each again. Any other benches you'd like to see?


----------



## zidanez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxaksxxx*
> 
> You need to use the beta drivers, Catalyst 13.2 Beta3 (non-WHQL) in order to get a "valid" result. See here for approved drivers.
> 
> EDIT: oh wait nevermind, the 13.1 drivers should be "valid" for Ice Storm and Cloud Gate..


Or caused by my Win 8 X64 Pro, maybe?


----------



## kx11

using win8 64bit

no GPU OC

cpu OC in sig


----------



## Stige

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36960

Talk about awful score for some reason, people are beating it with much lesser rigs :l

EDIT: Forgot to meantion I'm running a single HD7950 now, trying to sell my second card as Crossfire is just a big hassle :l


----------



## y2kcamaross

I got almost 13000 with firestrike with my sig rig, I ended up having to enable " enable crossfire with applications that have no profile" to get crossfire working, the entire screen was fading in and out and flickering like mad but it finished the test and gave me a score, obviously this should all improve with proper crossfire driver updates


----------



## jackbrennan2008

It's also worth mentioning to those people complaining about long benchmark times.

It's 3 different tests aimed at different types of systems. Fire Strike is the major benchmark for gaming systems - Just run that one!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> It's also worth mentioning to those people complaining about long benchmark times.
> 
> It's 3 different tests aimed at different types of systems. Fire Strike is the major benchmark for gaming systems - Just run that one!


you cant unless you purchase it


----------



## kx11

with slight GPU OC


----------



## zidanez

*UPDATE!!!*

Finally.......








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48880



But I dont know why with Catalyst 13.2 Beta 4 my scores are decline by 1000 from previous driver ( Catalyst13.1 )


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OK guys, this bench is definitely borked on CF/SLI setups. The range of scores is all over the map with single 670's beating quadfire 7970's and so forth. Given that I'm going to hold off on an official leaderboard for this thread until the scores start to make a little more sense. It is not unusual for a new benchmark to have scoring issues ahead of driver/software updates so keep posting those scores and hopefully they'll have it all sorted soon...


----------



## howe108

My result is awful!







Time for a new build????

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24746


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> you cant unless you purchase it


Ah i didn't know that.

Anyway It's worth the price, i mean if you can afford a cup of coffee and a sandwich you can afford $25?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

25% off with 3dmark11 code so not even $25...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Ah i didn't know that.
> 
> Anyway It's worth the price, i mean if you can afford a cup of coffee and a sandwich you can afford $25?


dunno where you're shopping, but coffee and a sandwich doesn't cost me $25


----------



## drkCrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OK guys, this bench is definitely borked on CF/SLI setups. The range of scores is all over the map with single 670's beating quadfire 7970's and so forth. Given that I'm going to hold off on an official leaderboard for this thread until the scores start to make a little more sense. It is not unusual for a new benchmark to have scoring issues ahead of driver/software updates so keep posting those scores and hopefully they'll have it all sorted soon...


You can say that again, I barely made it over 6K during the firestrike test with 3x7950s


----------



## venomblade

Here's mine, using clocks in sig rig, guess 3DMark doesn't display the boost correctly. 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55663


----------



## Stay Puft

Steam has it for 18 dollars guys


----------



## xxxaksxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howe108*
> 
> My result is awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a new build????
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24746


I don't see why you consider your results awful, it seems on par to me...

If I compare 3DMark11 scores, you previously posted that you scored P17291 with your setup. In comparison on my setup I scored P9214 which equals to an ~88% increase in performance over my setup.

Now If I compare 3DMark Fire Strike scores, you scored 10980 over my 5910 which equals to an ~86% increase in performance over my setup.

Some have gotten far worse results than what they should be getting considering their setups so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> dunno where you're shopping, but coffee and a sandwich doesn't cost me $25


You don't live in Norway







.


----------



## otl

It's expensive in our country... So we can't complain over the price.
No Food in my stomach for over a week now


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> dunno where you're shopping, but coffee and a sandwich doesn't cost me $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't live in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

But you get to live in Norway?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm sure that won't last long! You got me already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, try just one card mate... I beat both our scores with just 1x 7970 so crossfire/sli isnt working yet.
> I Just coulndt be bothered to submit it and am hoping that the OE's bring us some driver updates very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15018
Click to expand...

Just two way sli/cfx works atm.


----------



## black7hought

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/65033?

using 13.1 Drivers


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Just two way sli/cfx works atm.


Nice score...
Does Fire Strike run smoothly for you? I am getting ~12FPS during the fight scenes and it's a slideshow...

I am looking into the new Geforce Titan and if that thing doesn't run Firestrike smoothly (30+ FPS) then I am not going to be spending $900 or whatever for that upgrade...

I still love my 580's but Fire Storm put's them to their knee's...


----------



## batman900

3570k @ 4.2, gigabyte 670 sli stock


----------



## TamaDrumz76

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26930



Sig rig.

(First two tests were a coil-whine-a-thon... Those super high FPS caused some wicked whine.)


----------



## maestrobg




----------



## OS-Wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Nice score...
> Does Fire Strike run smoothly for you? I am getting ~12FPS during the fight scenes and it's a slideshow...
> 
> I still love my 580's but Fire Storm put's them to their knee's...


I feel your pain! My pair of 680s, stock clocks, stock CPU clocks, doesn't do much better

DETAILED SCORES
3DMark Score10697 3DMarks Graphics Score13149 Physics Score13523 Combined Score3945 Graphics Test 166.26183319091797 FPS Graphics Test 250.27346420288086 FPS Physics Test42.931819915771484 FPS *Combined Test18.353256225585938 FPS*


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/57233

Not sure why cpu speed is showing as 1.2 Ghz , Its actually 3.6 Ghz , the ATI drivers are 12.8 . HIS HD 7950 @ 1000/1300 Mhz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah this bench definitely causes lots of whine on my 7970's.


----------



## thenk83

Firestrike Score: 8709
Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19296


----------



## ShadowEW

1090T isn't performing as I'd like.. But the clocks on my 6950 are just heavenly right now ~

http://valid.canardpc.com/2681975



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/70004?




Score 4141 with AMD Radeon HD 6950(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Graphics Score 4436
Physics Score 7888
Combined Score 1873


Spoiler: Cloud Gate



http://www.3dmark.com/cg/49932




Score 15933 with AMD Radeon HD 6950(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Graphics Score : 35781
Physics Score : 5417


(Note; I will change this to Fire Strike in a sec.. *Misread* )


----------



## GeZza200

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/22857

*10953* with slight OC.

Looks like Fire Strike and Fire Strike Extreme are the only ones worth doing. The other ones are pretty much all CPU bound.


----------



## alcal

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/71063?

The system profiler didn't catch that I have 6gb vram per card. It appears that the fx-8350 at 4.8ghz is a bit of a bottleneck compared to the 2700k you have GeZza.

Edit: ran again from a reboot. Broke 10k this time. Gpu still has plenty of OC headroom and I think I can get the cpu up a couple hundred MHz long enough for a bench. We'll see.


----------



## rhino321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Score: 8709
> Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19296


I think your CPU is holding you back compared to a i7- 4.6-5 GHz.









Why only have official listings for SLI, CF? Could have one also for single card.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhino321*
> 
> I think your CPU is holding you back compared to a i7- 4.6-5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why only have official listings for SLI, CF? Could have one also for single card.


It's not holding me back. I'm happy with my score and I'll try to achieve higher with overclocking.


----------



## batman900

Like other users, the super high fps has been giving me coil whine as well on one of my 670 cards. Never heard it before this bench


----------



## Fallout323f

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105551

6344 fire strike i3770k 1*670gtx


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Like other users, the super high fps has been giving me coil whine as well on one of my 670 cards. Never heard it before this bench


Yup, I'm hearing coil whine with my cards as well for the first time... strange, it only happens right after the bench completes and everything is "comming down" from the bench.


----------



## GRABibus

My score :

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/73563

Any ideas why the soft doesn't recognize my 310.90 WHQL GeForce drivers ??
Any possibilities to unlock the demos ?


----------



## sixor

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/70190
http://img28.imageshack.us/i/3dmark13.jpg/
http://img688.imageshack.us/i/3dmark132.jpg/


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yup, I'm hearing coil whine with my cards as well for the first time... strange, it only happens right after the bench completes and everything is "comming down" from the bench.


my giga gtx460 does coil whine when i lower 100% fan to stock fan 40%


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/70190
> http://img28.imageshack.us/i/3dmark13.jpg/
> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/3dmark132.jpg/


310.90 not recognized also.
Maybe explanation here :

http://www.3dmark.com/approved-drivers/


----------



## blackRott9

Fire Strike 7006

Graphics 8305
Physics 8054
Combined 2959

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37856

13.2 Beta 4 driver


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just finished my first run of 3DMark on my SLI 670s, pretty nice numbers I have here I think!



Link to scores


----------



## OS-Wiz

All stock CPU, GPUs, Control Panel -- identical scores, wow, that'll never happen again

Win 7 310.90 drivers



and Win 8 using 313.96 drivers


----------



## mxthunder

I didnt know what it was since it just said 3dmark, so it was running with lots of stuff in the background.


----------



## FtW 420

Discovered that offline results can't be loaded & validated later so no 3dmark links

single 680


sli 680s


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Just two way sli/cfx works atm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score...
> Does Fire Strike run smoothly for you? I am getting ~12FPS during the fight scenes and it's a slideshow...
> 
> I am looking into the new Geforce Titan and if that thing doesn't run Firestrike smoothly (30+ FPS) then I am not going to be spending $900 or whatever for that upgrade...
> 
> I still love my 580's but Fire Storm put's them to their knee's...
Click to expand...

I was getting around 25fps-35fps. I wasn't or don't tend too pay much attention during the bench, the non-paid bench process is soo long it's annoying so it's smoke break time.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I was getting around 25fps-35fps. I wasn't or don't tend too pay much attention during the bench, the non-paid bench process is soo long it's annoying so it's smoke break time.


Yeah, i wasted hours of my life tweaking and then running this bench...


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

*Fire Strike 1x 7970 = 8661*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/56025



*Fire Strike 2x 7970 = 14521*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/55236


----------



## zGunBLADEz

man so close for 10k in one single gpu XD

funny achievement on steam

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/78723?
Dont think is going to happen without overclocking that cpu.. Which really sucks as i top out @ 4.8ghz with keeping it less than 1.5v


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Just finished my first run of 3DMark on my SLI 670s, pretty nice numbers I have here I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Link to scores




Link to scores

Weird, in comparison.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not sure how you guys have gotten CF to run. On a side note, now it appears Fire Strike has broken my rig. Kept getting driver crashes after installation and had to do a system restore to before I installed it.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Here is my score on dual 680's

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/26769


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Discovered that offline results can't be loaded & validated later so no 3dmark links
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> single 680
> 
> 
> sli 680s


are those the msi 680 lightnings ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> are those the msi 680 lightnings ?


They are, stock air cooled but out in the garage where air looks more like water cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- 3930K @ 4.872GHz --- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ---- 7066

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/57549

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2353074_alancsalt_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_580_7066_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## Gray Fox

I may have a problem, it says my graphics driver is not approved? Im using 310.90 (the most up to date) and I have no clue why i get a score of 1891 on the extreme fire strike bench. Any ideas??


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> are those the msi 680 lightnings ?
> 
> 
> 
> They are, stock air cooled but out in the garage where air looks more like water cooling.
Click to expand...

Haha. I've thought about buying a long ass section of tubing with some more qdc's so I can take advantage of the winter weather too. It's 15 ft from my desk to the slider, hmm... I bet my pumps can handle another 30 ft.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Haha. I've thought about buying a long ass section of tubing with some more qdc's so I can take advantage of the winter weather too. It's 15 ft from my desk to the slider, hmm... I bet my pumps can handle another 30 ft.


Might have condensation issues with cold water going to an indoor rig, but a little insulating is easy.
I just take the rig outdoors, bundle up & get to benching here, whole rig outside in the cold so no condensation issues. At my old place I cut a hole in the living room wall so the whole rig could sit out in a covered area on the porch, while wiring for the start, reset, keyboard, mouse & monitor came back inside so I could be comfy while benching. Just had to go out when clear cmos was needed.


----------



## tsm106

lol that's brilliant.


----------



## agenttwisted

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/81454?


----------



## agenttwisted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Might have condensation issues with cold water going to an indoor rig, but a little insulating is easy.
> I just take the rig outdoors, bundle up & get to benching here, whole rig outside in the cold so no condensation issues. At my old place I cut a hole in the living room wall so the whole rig could sit out in a covered area on the porch, while wiring for the start, reset, keyboard, mouse & monitor came back inside so I could be comfy while benching. Just had to go out when clear cmos was needed.



Ive been doing this for a long time now. have desiccant packets thrown in the ducting for good measure. Have an old dell thick 120 fan at the window end to push the air through. 15-35c on cpu with h100i and 25-40 range for gpu


----------



## Ardalista

Well nothing to write home about here, but will give people an idea all the same.

Ardalista ---- i7 3770k @ 4.199Ghz ---- 1 x GTX580 (mid rebuild temporarily running on air - 2nd card for SLI sitting on desk so will test again in future) *4386*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/58272


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agenttwisted*
> 
> 
> Ive been doing this for a long time now. have desiccant packets thrown in the ducting for good measure. Have an old dell thick 120 fan at the window end to push the air through. 15-35c on cpu with h100i and 25-40 range for gpu


I like it, you think like me, forget pretty looks & make it go faster!
Cool air coming in that way would be safer, the problem with cold water is the metal blocks, cold enough water will get the block cold & in a normal ambient temp room it can start to get damp. Damp enough to drip off the block & onto the board can cause trouble if not prepared for it.


----------



## colaxs

well, here's my score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/68610


----------



## colaxs

well, here's my score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/68610


----------



## K62-RIG

My score with my sig rig. - Not sure if it's decent.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/82973


----------



## ASUSfreak

It's easier this way









http://www.overclock.net/t/1355574/tpu-futuremark-unleashes-new-3dmark-benchmark-suite-for-windows/140#post_19226408


----------



## Imglidinhere

Here's mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/89736

Not bad for a pre-2010 laptop with an upgraded GPU.


----------



## FtW 420

Fire strike scores
3770k + 7970

tess enabled
9665 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/64202

tess disabled
10665 ttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/63939


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Fire strike scores
> 3770k + 7970
> 
> tess enabled
> 9665 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/64202
> 
> tess disabled
> 10665 ttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/63939


It's not DX11 without Tess. :3 Silly-billy.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Fire strike scores
> 3770k + 7970
> 
> tess enabled
> 9665 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/64202
> 
> tess disabled
> 10665 ttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/63939


That card is throttling badly

mine @ 1375
Graphics Score 10581

yours @ 1508
Graphics Score 10790


----------



## tsm106

Powertune is at 5% I bet?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Powertune is at 5% I bet?


Probably

Did a 1300/1200 too see if something whats wrong.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/97320

and as you see is scaling pretty good..

1300
Graphics Score 10074

vs 1375
Graphics Score 10581

He is over 133mhz on that card over my 1375..

So aroundish he should get over 11x00 maybe 11500 at those clocks a little bit less..

+500 points every 75mhz so 3x(75)+500 to match his clock of 1,508.

10074 to 11574 <== thats would be his goal at those clocks aroundish of course..


----------



## tsm106

My scaling goes 7.5mhz to 8mhz per 1 fps.


----------



## GRABibus




----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My scaling goes 7.5mhz to 8mhz per 1 fps.


You have to also think how the 3dmark software score math wise...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My scaling goes 7.5mhz to 8mhz per 1 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to also think how the 3dmark software score math wise...
Click to expand...

Ah yea, you're right. I was thinking heaven when I typed that.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im trying to go down in 75mhz increments

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/97795?

1225
Graphics Score 9074

1300
Graphics Score 10074

1375
Graphics Score 10581

1375 + 2x75mhz ==> alittle bit over 1508 (ftw clocks)
Graphics Score 10790

nah that card is throttling at those clocks thats why i dont go no higher than 1375 my 7970 will throttle even with 20%...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Posting two. One for my primary gaming rig (overclocked 660 Ti), and the other is my laptop with a Trinity A10-4600m.

Desktop (specs in sig: Apollo-S)


Laptop: A10-4600m, 6GB DDR3 @ 1600mhz, Windows 7


needless to say, the A10-4600m doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Vonnis

Fire strike Extreme: 5827

Man, the demo at the start of Fire strike at Extreme was a stutter fest. The actual tests themselves weren't so bad.









For craps and giggles:
Ice storm: 169645
Cloud gate: 27896

Edit: Forgot non-extreme Fire strike score.








Fire strike normal: 10907


----------



## kx11

CPU stable OC @ 4.25ghz
gpu OC +41mhz clocks / memory +181


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm having lots of issues with it. With 3 gtx 680's I score 7500, with one 680 I score 6500? Then when I run the extreme version I score 6000 with 3 680's??? I also notice that during the fight sequence (combined test) I average around 12fps when one 680 is active but when 3 are active it drops to 7fps?????? It's mainly a cpu test during the fight sequence so this makes no sense to me. Something is definitely wrong. Sig rig.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm having lots of issues with it. With 3 gtx 680's I score 7500, with one 680 I score 6500? Then when I run the extreme version I score 6000 with 3 680's??? I also notice that during the fight sequence (combined test) I average around 12fps when one 680 is active but when 3 are active it drops to 7fps?????? It's mainly a cpu test during the fight sequence so this makes no sense to me. Something is definitely wrong. Sig rig.


yeah me too , every test is fine but firestrike combined test with me drops from 16 to 13fps !!!

cloud gate is not stable with me sometimes i get high FS scores and lower scores with cloud gate !!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah me too , every test is fine but firestrike combined test with me drops from 16 to 13fps !!!
> 
> cloud gate is not stable with me sometimes i get high FS scores and lower scores with cloud gate !!!


I'm using it via steam and I wonder if thats my issue, theres like 6 different versions you can run - 3dmark, 32bit, 32bit beta, 64bit beta, 64 bit,,,


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm using it via steam and I wonder if thats my issue, theres like 6 different versions you can run - 3dmark, 32bit, 32bit beta, 64bit beta, 64 bit,,,


ah nope mine is the .exe standa;one via majorgeeks


----------



## The Storm

This is my first run, I will be doing some tweaking and see what I can come up with next
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/103085 FX8350 @4.8ghz Sapphire 7950's Dual X boost editions.


----------



## JPigg

combined score sucks, bugs need to be fixed


----------



## master256

Here's my inital bench run with OC an CPU (FX-8150 @4669 MHz) GPU is on Std...

Will not do much more testing before a new and optimized Nvidia Driver will be out,
also planning on extending the System with a second 660Ti Card for perfect Crysis3 experience...



You can see my detailed System Setting on:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id169559

Isn't there a "Toplist" or smth available from Futuremark?
All results are submitted to futuremark, so all is there...
and for them it would be easy to categorize
single gpu
2cards
3 or more cards

amd systems
intel systems

amd + single gpu
intel + 2cards

would be really nice to find smth like that so that user can easily filter
their results to their maching pc class and look how they score in a "comparable comparison" ...

Does anyone know such a site?
Maybe not for the new 3dmark but would be also interesting for 3dmark11,,,


----------



## DooRules

Fire Strike Extreme 7128

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/76597


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> It's not DX11 without Tess. :3 Silly-billy.


Tess only counts at futuremark & the performance scores thread. Not going to do well in the bot rankings with it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> That card is throttling badly
> 
> mine @ 1375
> Graphics Score 10581
> 
> yours @ 1508
> Graphics Score 10790


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Powertune is at 5% I bet?


It probably was at 5%, I was just getting started testing when the power went out. Was still setting up for a screenshot so didn't even get the screen...
Back on it tonight.
Thanks for pointing that out too, pretty much forgot about the powertune!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> Link to scores
> 
> Weird, in comparison.


My 670s are watercooled, overvolted, and overclocked. I probably beat you in the graphics score department because of this, but your 2700K gave you a better physics score than my 3570K.


----------



## GeZza200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> My 670s are watercooled, overvolted, and overclocked. I probably beat you in the graphics score department because of this, but your 2700K gave you a better physics score than my 3570K.


You wouldn't happen to be on fordmods.com would you?


----------



## lilchronic

well i ran it again for the heck of it just to make sure my scores look right















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/114485


----------



## n0n44m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> My 670s are watercooled, overvolted, and overclocked. I probably beat you in the graphics score department because of this, but your 2700K gave you a better physics score than my 3570K.


I think I found the reason :

my low score kept annoying me, so here's what I found after going through the two threads for half an hour

_*P67 / Z68 issues with 670 SLI on Graphics Test 2 ?*_

me (n0n44m) :

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, *Z68 chipset* - 2600K @ 5.1 - 670 SLI @ 1300/1270-3815 (unsynced)

*Graphics Test 1* 68.1 FPS
*Graphics Test 2* 48.6 FPS

stahlhart :

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme, *P67 chipset* - 2700K @ 4.8 - 670 SLI @ ????-3600

*Graphics Test 1* 64.9 FPS
*Graphics Test 2* 47.7 FPS

error-id10t :

ASUS P8Z77-V, *Z77 chipset* - 2600K @ 5.0 - 670 SLI @ ????-3450

*Graphics Test 1* 66.6 FPS
*Graphics Test 2* *55.0 FPS*

SeanJ76 :

MSI Z68A-GD55, *Z68 chipset* - 2500K @ 4.8 - 670 SLI @ 1280-3700

*Graphics Test 1* 68.1 FPS
*Graphics Test 2* 48.6 FPS

(Yes me & SeanJ76 have almost exactly the same Graphics Score)

I used drivers 9.18.13.1396, the other three 9.18.13.1395. All four have *Sandy Bridge* CPUs so PCI-e 2.0, _i.e. I don't think PCI-e bandwith is the reason_. error-id10t has 4 GB cards, but J!NX also scores 53 fps with 2GB cards on Z77 board. In fact, every 670 SLI on a Z77+Ivy CPU combo scores over 50 fps on Graphics Test 2... Even the x58 of kpforce1 scores 50.0









The only other difference is Windows 8 for error-id10t, vs Windows 7 for the other three. *So I conclude it is either an OS-chipset-driver issue or a chipset-Nvidia-driver issue...*


----------



## K62-RIG

Link to results


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> Here's my inital bench run with OC an CPU (FX-8150 @4669 MHz) GPU is on Std...
> 
> Will not do much more testing before a new and optimized Nvidia Driver will be out,
> also planning on extending the System with a second 660Ti Card for perfect Crysis3 experience...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my detailed System Setting on:
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id169559
> 
> Isn't there a "Toplist" or smth available from Futuremark?
> All results are submitted to futuremark, so all is there...
> and for them it would be easy to categorize
> single gpu
> 2cards
> 3 or more cards
> 
> amd systems
> intel systems
> 
> amd + single gpu
> intel + 2cards
> 
> would be really nice to find smth like that so that user can easily filter
> their results to their maching pc class and look how they score in a "comparable comparison" ...
> 
> Does anyone know such a site?
> Maybe not for the new 3dmark but would be also interesting for 3dmark11,,,


yes. look at top of futuremark page. see the 3dmark tab ? hover over it and click results. it brings up search function.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0n44m*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the reason :
> 
> my low score kept annoying me, so here's what I found after going through the two threads for half an hour
> 
> _*P67 / Z68 issues with 670 SLI on Graphics Test 2 ?*_
> 
> me (n0n44m) :
> 
> ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, *Z68 chipset* - 2600K @ 5.1 - 670 SLI @ 1300/1270-3815 (unsynced)
> 
> *Graphics Test 1* 68.1 FPS
> *Graphics Test 2* 48.6 FPS
> 
> stahlhart :
> 
> ASUS Maximus IV Extreme, *P67 chipset* - 2700K @ 4.8 - 670 SLI @ ????-3600
> 
> *Graphics Test 1* 64.9 FPS
> *Graphics Test 2* 47.7 FPS
> 
> error-id10t :
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-V, *Z77 chipset* - 2600K @ 5.0 - 670 SLI @ ????-3450
> 
> *Graphics Test 1* 66.6 FPS
> *Graphics Test 2* *55.0 FPS*
> 
> SeanJ76 :
> 
> MSI Z68A-GD55, *Z68 chipset* - 2500K @ 4.8 - 670 SLI @ 1280-3700
> 
> *Graphics Test 1* 68.1 FPS
> *Graphics Test 2* 48.6 FPS
> 
> (Yes me & SeanJ76 have almost exactly the same Graphics Score)
> 
> I used drivers 9.18.13.1396, the other three 9.18.13.1395. All four have *Sandy Bridge* CPUs so PCI-e 2.0, _i.e. I don't think PCI-e bandwith is the reason_. error-id10t has 4 GB cards, but J!NX also scores 53 fps with 2GB cards on Z77 board. In fact, every 670 SLI on a Z77+Ivy CPU combo scores over 50 fps on Graphics Test 2...
> 
> 
> Even the x58 of kpforce1 scores 50.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The only other difference is Windows 8 for error-id10t, vs Windows 7 for the other three. *So I conclude it is either an OS-chipset-driver issue or a chipset-Nvidia-driver issue...*


Nice shout out







Woot woot lol x58 till i die!


----------



## master256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes. look at top of futuremark page. see the 3dmark tab ? hover over it and click results. it brings up search function.


My browser somehow hides the tab on top but i found it with little searchin...

OK, that is giving you an idea where you should score compared to others with same hardware,
(on 3dmark11 eXtreme with amd fx-8150 and single geforce 660 ti my result is placed No.2 and the first one ist marked as "not valid") LOL
but it's too bad that you can only search vor ONE specific CPU with ONE specific GPU,
but it's ok, better than nothing to limit the search results...

By the way, got my key and so here i ran the tests again individualy including fire strike extreme



Think it's time for me to get to the shop and get me a second 660Ti ;-)

...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> Here's my inital bench run with OC an CPU (FX-8150 @4669 MHz) GPU is on Std...
> 
> Will not do much more testing before a new and optimized Nvidia Driver will be out,
> also planning on extending the System with a second 660Ti Card for perfect Crysis3 experience...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my detailed System Setting on:
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id169559
> 
> Isn't there a "Toplist" or smth available from Futuremark?
> All results are submitted to futuremark, so all is there...
> and for them it would be easy to categorize
> single gpu
> 2cards
> 3 or more cards
> 
> amd systems
> intel systems
> 
> amd + single gpu
> intel + 2cards
> 
> would be really nice to find smth like that so that user can easily filter
> their results to their maching pc class and look how they score in a "comparable comparison" ...
> 
> Does anyone know such a site?
> Maybe not for the new 3dmark but would be also interesting for 3dmark11,,,
> 
> 
> 
> yes. look at top of futuremark page. see the 3dmark tab ? hover over it and click results. it brings up search function.
Click to expand...

But 3dmark fire strike etc is not listed?


----------



## master256

nope ,the new 3dmark is not listed on the pasge i found:


----------



## FtW 420

I was kinda hoping my card was throttling after gunblade pointed it out, but it did not appear to be, same scores with 5% or 20% powertune, & the graph in AB showed no dropping clocks under load.

At least I got it clocked higher for a better score.

Tess on 9950 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84708

Tess off 11078 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84839


----------



## deafboy

Mild OC: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/132251
Slight boost to mild OC: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/132395 ... nooo idea why the combined score plummeted.

Any further bump past that it keeps complaining about loosing focus... Still almost 150Mhz shy of my typical OC.


----------



## lilchronic

my ice storm scores a really high compared to other ppl with better systems ??? and also my fire strike combined scores
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27396


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my ice storm scores a really high compared to other ppl with better systems ??? and also my fire strike combined scores
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27396


Yeah, that's really weird. Your ice storm's graphics is lower than mine but your physics is insane in comparison. But my fire strike physics is way higher than yours. Wonder what that's about. hmmm


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, that's really weird. Your ice storm's graphics is lower than mine but your physics is insane in comparison. But my fire strike physics is way higher than yours. Wonder what that's about. hmmm


maybe ice storm likes 4 cores better??? idk i do have 8gb ram @ 2400mhz


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Well nothing to write home about here, but will give people an idea all the same.
> 
> Ardalista ---- i7 3770k @ 4.199Ghz ---- 1 x GTX580 (mid rebuild temporarily running on air - 2nd card for SLI sitting on desk so will test again in future) *4386*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/58272


My 7850 with slight overclock scored better than this GTX580...really?! No OC on my 2500k either. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/95333 - 4678


----------



## Vonnis

Managed to improve my scores a bit. I think I wasn't running PCIe 3.0 last time.









11211 on normal settings,
6059 on Extreme.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my ice storm scores a really high compared to other ppl with better systems ??? and also my fire strike combined scores
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27396


I have SLI 670's and you scored higher in the Graphics department on Ice Storm... hmmm... I can say that monitoring my cards during the test it appeared that they weren't clocking all the way up. Even still, it was pretty crazy seeing 2000+ FPS show up on the counter lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was kinda hoping my card was throttling after gunblade pointed it out, but it did not appear to be, same scores with 5% or 20% powertune, & the graph in AB showed no dropping clocks under load.
> 
> At least I got it clocked higher for a better score.
> 
> Tess on 9950 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84708
> 
> Tess off 11078 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84839


Thats weird man theres so little gain in general score with that massive overclock of 250 extra mhz over mine and lets not talk about the 6ghz cpu....
You can only see it comparing each separate tests..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe ice storm likes 4 cores better??? idk i do have 8gb ram @ 2400mhz


Maybe it took advantage of virtu? I have no idea. That seems odd that your score is higher than my SLI score.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Maybe it took advantage of virtu? I have no idea. That seems odd that your score is higher than my SLI score.


no virtu on that had it diabled in bios and not even installed.
but it funny that u mentioned that about virtu and i just saw a few minutes ago that there was an new update for it so im bout to try it out


----------



## lilchronic

ok i used virtu mvp here and my scores are messed up
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148448


----------



## deafboy

I really want to know what's wrong with the combined test.... it kept jumping around from 17+ down to 2.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105196


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thats weird man theres so little gain in general score with that massive overclock of 250 extra mhz over mine and lets not talk about the 6ghz cpu....
> You can only see it comparing each separate tests..


Testing with powertune, no difference in scores with more, also left the AB graph open & see no signs of throttling.
Not sure if it is the gpu bios or something with the card/cpu being frozen that makes the scores look low for the clocks in the new 3dmark, or the benchmark itself since 3dmark 11 scores are looking right for the same clocks (in the same session almost 17K 3d 11 score, which is normal for the clocks & settings).
Weird stuff...


----------



## deafboy

Decided to bump the GPU a bit more... and results look better.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148548?

That combined test doesn't seem too consistent.

edit:

Another bump:

P11162
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148624?


----------



## lilchronic

with virtu mvp 2.0 enabled.....bout to uninstall right now that pos software
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148754


----------



## pc-illiterate

i hope they get sli fixed sometime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> with virtu mvp 2.0 enabled.....bout to uninstall right now that pos software
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148754


its probably the same thing youre seeing.


----------



## OverSightX

I'm thinking it's not red friendly. Even if my cards are not OC'd this seems rather low even for a new benchmark.. 5644


----------



## lilchronic

heres 1 more i ran with no virtu mvp . crazy numbers for ice storm? same oc ive always been using 1346/3550mhz but cpu is @ 5.1ghz









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149428


----------



## NoGuru

No spreed sheet on the first post, thread is fail.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I'm thinking it's not red friendly. Even if my cards are not OC'd this seems rather low even for a new benchmark.. 5644


No, the benchmark just sucks....there are plenty of red cards doing well.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105009
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/103306
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/76815
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/108747
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/105439


----------



## psikeiro

Here's my Fire Strike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105519

and fire strike extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105439


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No, the benchmark just sucks....there are plenty of red cards doing well.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105009
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/103306
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/76815
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/108747
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/105439


I don't think it sucks at all. There is just a lot of tesselation.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> No spreed sheet on the first post, thread is fail.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> No spreed sheet on the first post, thread is fail.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I want to see comparisons. Hey if the OP still follows through, great but I have seen a lot of threads like this one where there is no Spreadsheet to see the difference on OC's and brands, ect.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I want to see comparisons. Hey if the OP still follows through, great but I have seen a lot of threads like this one where there is no Spreadsheet to see the difference on OC's and brands, ect.


There is an active top 30 thread here with spreadsheets for comparison between dual , tri and quad setups

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-using-default-settings


----------



## ChaosAD

Updated from 306.02 to 313.96 and gained 900points.

This is with my 24/7 folding clocks. [email protected]/3005

I ll try a run with max clocks later.


----------



## jellybeans69

Both gpu/fx8320 are on stock cooling. All hardware can be seen in the screenshot from firestrike bench.


----------



## effendi360

*effendi360 - 6.971 pkt. - GTX 670 @ 1293 @ 3700 - i7 [email protected],0Ghz*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/111664


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effendi360*
> 
> *effendi360 - 6.971 pkt. - GTX 670 @ 1293 @ 3700 - i7 [email protected],0Ghz*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/111664


on 1 of my 7950's at 1150 core 1500 mem i get 6803 cpu i7 3820 at 4875mhz, for comparison


----------



## effendi360

Check out scores from our Polish forum









http://forum.benchmark.pl/topic/73149-3dmark-2013/


----------



## effendi360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> on 1 of my 7950's at 1150 core 1500 mem i get 6803 cpu i7 3820 at 4875mhz, for comparison


Maybe so, but I would never give my 670 even for two 7970 ;]


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effendi360*
> 
> Maybe so, but I would never give my 670 even for two 7970 ;]


never said you would a lot of people ask this vs that so i was just letting people know as our rigs are very similar


----------



## effendi360

Similar ? I can't agree with you on that. Radeon scores in this 3dmark are out of space and if someone thinks that they show real gpu's performance is just being silly. For example I saw guy who scored on one 7970 almost the same points as the other one on 670sli ! You switch on crysis 3 beta or far cry 3 and show me your avg, min and max fps measured with fraps then we will see how REALLY your card performs.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's my result with a *7950 @ 1200/6400* and *3770k @ 4.5Ghz*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/113261


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effendi360*
> 
> Similar ? I can't agree with you on that. Radeon scores in this 3dmark are out of space and if someone thinks that they show real gpu's performance is just being silly. For example I saw guy who scored on one 7970 almost the same points as the other one on 670sli ! You switch on crysis 3 beta or far cry 3 and show me your avg, min and max fps measured with fraps then we will see how REALLY your card performs.


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/645?vs=598

I don't really care as I have 3, they are also the same price as 660ti and they whip in far cry 3 not sure about crysis


----------



## effendi360

Good for you !


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effendi360*
> 
> Good for you !


Just saying edited my last post


----------



## lilchronic

good for me!








i got 1 but i want another


----------



## effendi360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/645?vs=598


Yest yes yes, how about stuttering or driver related problems on amd ? I've moved from amd crossfire to nv you can post as many comparison tests as you want but I would never reccomend this cards to anyone. I rather pay couple bucks more for nv but at least here everything is working fine, without weird problems.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effendi360*
> 
> Yest yes yes, how about stuttering or driver related problems on amd ? I've moved from amd crossfire to nv you can post as many comparison tests as you want but I would never reccomend this cards to anyone. I rather pay couple bucks more for nv but at least here everything is working fine, without weird problems.


everyone that dislikes amd uses that old "poor drivers" quote, what was the last amd driver you installed 9.something. Im just putting the facts out there for anyone that was curious not to knock your card or mine or there's. Whenever comparisons are done with 7950 vs nvidia counterpart its always 7950 vs 660ti as they are the same price.


----------



## CBZ323

My results on the free demo


----------



## lilchronic

i eat 670s for breakfast
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149428


----------



## skywarp00

think i might be in need of some help? (free demo)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> think i might be in need of some help? (free demo)


You need to OC you chip and GPU some more to bump up your scores! Of course if you upgrade your card to either a 670 or 7950 then you get a big bump!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> think i might be in need of some help? (free demo)


Seems about right given your specs...


----------



## skywarp00

fair enough. im setting up crossfire this friday so be good to see some better results i hope.


----------



## alancsalt

7803 - Fire Strike - TRI GTX 580 @ 978/2060 - i7 3930k @ 4872mhz - 16GB G.Skill @ 2166MHz - Asus Rampage IV Extreme - alancsalt - Water - Link

Thanks to JulioCesarSF posting [Guide] 3DMark Tweaks


----------



## deafboy

Not really for the thread but was interested to see the xtreme preset...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/211157

vs performance presets

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105306
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/149296

The combined test inconsistency is just weird to me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not really for the thread but was interested to see the xtreme preset...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/211157
> 
> vs performance presets
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105306
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/149296
> 
> The combined test inconsistency is just weird to me.


Agreed.


----------



## blackRott9

I stuck my 7970 in with my 7950 to try a little
frankenfire. My CPU ruins the overall score and
graphics hit 16395. Both cards were @ 1160|1635.

Fire Strike 10491

Graphics 16395 FPS 77.6/65.9
Physics 8037 FPS 25.5
Combined 3236 FPS 15.05

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/184676

Driver used was 13.2 beta 5

The 7950 @ 1160|1635 by itself gets 8305 in graphics,
FPS = 39/33.5.

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37856

Adding my 7970 to it at the same clock bumped the
graphics score up by 8090 and increased FPS to
77.6/65.9. So it added about 38.6/32.4 FPS.

I don't run Crossfire because I game with vsync
enabled on a single P-IPS 1920x1200 LCD. It would
be wasted on me the overwhelming majority of the
time.

My 7970 is matched with a 3570k @ 4.6GHz. I didn't try
Crossfire in that computer because the second slot
on my Z77 mobo is only 4x and the second card would
block a lot of my SATA ports.

I was mainly curious about the graphics score I'd get
with a 7950 and a 7970. I knew physics and combined would
be lame on the 6300.

Anyway, it was an amusing experiment.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywarp00*
> 
> think i might be in need of some help? (free demo)


Your cloud gate score looks funny. Maybe something in the backround running ruined the test. Others look kinda alright, I probably beat you on the first test because of 500mhz cpu speed difference, first 2 tests are cpu dependent. That's why my 6850 sux on the last test.


3dmark 2013

2500k 4ghz cpu, 835/1075 gpu. This is with 12.11 beta11


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it normal for 3DMark to not detect some info of my graphics card when I press Details after the tests? It can't detect the info about core clock, memory clock, memory, and manufacturer.


----------



## blackRott9

Put my 7970 back where it belongs.

Single 7970 @ 1210|1660, 3570k @ 4.6GHz

Fire Strike 7858

Graphics 9145 FPS 43.30/36.75
Physics 8852 FPS 28.10
Combined 3534 FPS 16.43

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/223437

Driver used was 13.2 Beta 5.


----------



## MarkV1184

Not sure if these results are any good. It seems that depending on how/when I run the benchmark, my combined score seems to change drastically.


----------



## skywarp00

ran in crossfire. help???? is there something i need to adjust in my bios???


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's my results for Fire Strike using:

*3770k @ 4500 Mhz and 7950 @ 1200 / 6400*



Driver 13.2 Beta 5

CCC set to default


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/165438

nowhere near the best here, but respectful i guess. I could probably push it further but get tired of running the entire set of demos and tests.


----------



## alancsalt

Only $25 approx to be able to run tests separately and get higher score (not tired by time it gets to Fire-Strike like free version)


----------



## blackRott9

My best score so far.

Single HD 7970 @ 1280|1660 3570K @ 4.6GHz

Fire Strike 8152

Graphics 9524 FPS 45.24/38.17
Physics 8880 FPS 28.19
Combined 3701 FPS 17.21

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/235957

Driver 13.2 Beta 5


----------



## jimbo02816

Single HD 7870 LE (tahiti) @ 1251/1500 i5 2500K @ 4.2GHz

Fire Strike 6137

Graphics 7127 FPS 34.4/28.6
Physics 7744 FPS 24.58
Combined 2609 FPS 12.14

Valid result
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/168389

Driver WHQL 13.1

fire strike 6137.jpg 313k .jpg file


----------



## gotendbz1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/242759


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I have a 6990 and for some reason on FireStrike Demo and Combined Test I get 7FPS straight, and smoke flickering. Its annoying.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I have a 6990 and for some reason on FireStrike Demo and Combined Test I get 7FPS straight, and smoke flickering. Its annoying.


Are you using the latest 12.11 or 13.2 drivers ? It's probably driver related. Maybe a new CAP can solve the issue. Otherwise, it's best to use older ones.


----------



## effendi360

effendi360 - 7.039 pkt. - GTX 670 @ 1306 @ 3700 - i7 [email protected],1Ghz SCORE


----------



## gotendbz1

new NVidia drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/249798


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> new NVidia drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/249798


Do they produce higher scores?


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do they produce higher scores?


nope not for me.


----------



## alancsalt

Crysis edition drivers ....


----------



## Ashuiegi

i did a 7814 but i m held back by my i5 2500k, seems like physics score make the difference between 7970 user. i get better score with cpu at 4400 then 4800 , just need more thread ,....
gpu is a Asus matrix rog 7970 at 1280 and vram at 1850:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/168556

with my Asus gtx 670 cuii top gpu at 1400 (not right in 3dmark) and mem at stock

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/164131


----------



## kevindd992002

Are these scores with Xtreme Mode for Fire Strike enabled?


----------



## Phishy714

Here's mine!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/185940


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey OP, I'm wondering when we'll see the graphs and charts so people have a comparison to look at?


----------



## diddler1979

Here's my results.




3DMark (2013) Fire Strike, Cloud Gate & Ice Storm Benchmark
Windows 7 - Firestorm - *10752*
Windows 8 - Firestorm - *10779*

Windows 7 - Cloud Gate - *29395*
Windows 8 - Cloud Gate - *29574*

Windows 7 - Ice Storm - *178973*
Windows 8 - Ice Storm - *174393*




3DMark (2013) Fire Strike Extreme Benchmark
Windows 7 - Firestorm Extreme - *5479*
Windows 8 - Firestorm Extreme - *5439*


----------



## B3g5l

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/322451


----------



## Clexzor

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/238145
6984 firs strike
gtx 680 4gb
i53570k 4.9
8gb 2133


----------



## Sazz

anyone else having problems with combined score?

I ran my 8350 clocked at 4.4Ghz and scored 2.8k combined score, ran it at 4.6Ghz and still 2.8k combined score while the Physics score went up by 350, and clocked it at 4.8Ghz same exact results, Physics score went up but combined score remained at 2.8k...

looked at the results here and seems like intel based system don't have this problem, 3Dmark pulling same as what they did back on 3D mark vantage days when it was purposely slowing down AMD based systems to show low scores..


----------



## deafboy

No, it happens on Intel too. That's one reason my score sucks. Combined score is hit and miss.


----------



## B3g5l

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/386191
Firestrike 8282
i5 3570k
Sapphire 7970
Got a new case and some new fans so I figured I would play a bit with it. Was able to squeeze out 250 more points. Need to get on this watercooled build and see if I can get 9000 scores.


----------



## jrDrofXer14

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/93368
3DMark Score: 8259 3DMarks
Graphics Score: 10832
Physics Score: 8720
Combined Score: 2887

2x7850's @ 1140/1410
8320 @ 4.5
8gb @ 2133


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No, it happens on Intel too. That's one reason my score sucks. Combined score is hit and miss.


Yeah, I posted this on their forums and they seems to not know what's going on.

Anyway got my new score, and as you say combined score is hit and miss, when I get the score that I expect I save em xD

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/406122


----------



## dudesquirrel

Firestrike = 6979
Graphics Score = 8061
Physics Score = 8389
Combined Score = 3091

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/319020

i5 3570k @ 4.4 ghz
GTX680 4gb
16 gb @ 1600


----------



## Gustave

With GTX Titans in SLI Fire Strike score: 4802 with a single Titan: 9536

How come?


----------



## Gustave




----------



## -Nub-

FIRE STRIKE
Other results in 3DMark run
SCORE
13000 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
Graphics Score 17100
Physics Score 12001
Combined Score 4864

Here is my first try.


----------



## -Nub-

After some tweaking.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/331945


----------



## lilchronic

670 FTW SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/458442


----------



## dbtenken

Just finished upgrading:

i7 3770k @ 4.4ghz
2 -EVGA GTX 680 SC Sig 2 SLI

Fire Strike: 11775
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/320038


----------



## NightmareGSX

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/499558


----------



## FtW 420

Not going to make the list, but best single gpu so far - 11956

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/303002


----------



## saint19

Hi guys....here is mine, not as good as some of the scores over here but I try to do my best...

*Fire Strike Score: 7067*
Graphics Score: 7865
Physics Score: 13242
Combined Score: 2873
Link validación: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/172034


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Rig*

1)GPU: MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2GB, Core Clock, Memory Clock & Boost : 1211MHZ / 1802 / 1286
2)CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k @ 5GHz


----------



## marc0053

My best attempt do far:
marc0053 --- I7 2700k @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX Titan at 1215 core and 3602 memory using RR09SS modified Bios
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/529758?


----------



## lilchronic

here's a better run








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/547707?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 670 FTW SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/458442




Why do I seem to be doing okay in Cloud Gate and Fire Strike, but get my ass kicked in Ice Storm?


----------



## h2323

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/507263

This bench does not like the 8350 to much


----------



## Revolution996

It hates my FX8350....too.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/397670



Something`s got to be wrong with my rig....










Revo.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolution996*
> 
> It hates my FX8350....too.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/397670
> 
> 
> 
> Something`s got to be wrong with my rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revo.


Yeah I would have to agree. :/ That is a strange score for a 590.

And it hates my fx 8350 as well.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/573955


----------



## nismo_usaf

One day ill get my 3DMark to run right in steam.... one day...


----------



## khemist

10417

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/406136

3DMark Score
10417 3DMarks
Graphics Score
12532
Physics Score
9074
Combined Score
5097

Titan @ 1215/1800 (stock bios) 2500k @ 5.0

Physics score isn't great but the GFX score is pretty sweet.


----------



## Revolution996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolution996*
> 
> It hates my FX8350....too.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/397670
> 
> 
> 
> Something`s got to be wrong with my rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revo.


Done some research and the low `Firestrike` is down to `VRam` limitations...

Oh well, still plays most modern games on max though so that's good enough for me.

Still a stonking card.


----------



## rhino321

10301

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/620572

3DMark Score
10301 3DMarks
Graphics Score
11878
Physics Score
11893
Combined Score (what's wrong with the combined score??)
4691

Titan @ 1081/1530 MHz. i7-3770K @ 4.4 GHz

Did not try with GTX Titan voltage control.


----------



## master256

Wow, impressive to see that a single Titan really can beat my two ones so clearly,
an impressive card, but way to expensive imho .. ..

Here are my updated results now with newest driver and updatet 3DMark v1.1


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/655767?

7950 + 8350.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

17462

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/458124


----------



## kaneandtaker

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/664569?

2x PNY GTX 680 4GB SLI @ 1241 MHz boosted core 1852 MHz Memory
i7-2600 @ 4.0 GHz
4 x 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz
2x Crucial M4 Raid 0


----------



## RatPatrol01

FX-6300, and overclocked 7950 on modified 7970 PCB, gotta say I'm fairly pleased

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/680155


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/681126


----------



## khemist

*10763* - 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1246/1852 - 320.14 drivers.

3DMark Score
10763 3DMarks
Graphics Score
12998
Physics Score
9061
Combined Score
5362

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/474389

Pretty much the same GFX score as you MrTOOSHORT.


----------



## Devnant

3770k @4.6GHz -- SLI GTX TITAN @1176MHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/688682


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Small improvement

*3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/703280*


----------



## sniperpowa

Heres mine.


----------



## whyscotty

3930k @ 5.1 TriSli TITAN SCORE 24340

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/497030


----------



## lilchronic

3570k @5ghz 2x 670FTW sli
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/714133?


----------



## Blindsay

3930K @ 4.2GHz w/3x 7950s at 1100mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/510450 - 16486

3930k @ 4.4GHz w/3x 7950 at 1100mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/510648 - 16628

3930k @ 4.4GHz w/3x 7950 at 1100mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/511021 - 16658

and my extreme run - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/510974 - 10th overall on hwbot currently and 4th with 3 GPUs


----------



## hyp36rmax

Firestrike @ 11108 (It's Over 9000!)

Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz

2x AMD 7970 CrossfireX @1125mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/572765


----------



## BBEG

Sig rig: 2600k at 4.6 GHz, GTX 680 at 1199 core / 1599 mem. Score of *7043*.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/814232



Looking forward to see how this changes once I get my second 680 up and running.

Round 2, 680 now at 1204 / 1603. Score of *7120*.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/574840



This might be as good as I can get with only half the needed screws for the blower cooler on my one assembled 680.


----------



## skyn3t

OCN : skyn3t
3570k @ 4.7GHz
GTX 780 @ 1215MHz SLI memory 7204MHz 1.2v
Stock Bios
Nvidia 320.49 beta drivers

3Dmark FireStrike
15665


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa
3930k @ 4.6ghz
1 GTX 780 @ 1202 core 3121 memory
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/583906


----------



## Ribozyme

3770k stock
1 x 680 1228mhz-1241mhz(it throttles)
memory at 7600mhz
320.49 drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/748423


----------



## kpforce1

Woo hooo!! I finally got above 11k points with my 670 SLi Rig lol.

kpforce1
i7 920 @ 4.53 Ghz
GTX 670 4 Gb FTW SLi 1255 & 1285 / 3560
320.49 Drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/750329


----------



## Clexzor

4770k at 5ghz score single gtx 680

7744

physic score 14000

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/765920


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Stockdrive. 3x 7970's. Cpu fx-8350. Dual-gpu (AresII + Matrix HD Platinum 7970)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/815465
So..There's 12035 (Will c were it will settle as I'm having hard times with stable 5GHz+ runs.. (points are lower i.e oc is uncorrect.). Cpu is standing on safe 4.4GHz with easy raising up to 4.7GHz. Gpu's ...well AresII can reach the stars. I allrdy blew 1x matrix (got new from warranty). Went for 1375/1750 x 3. Was too for Matrix..







..Well new Matrix and new tricks..


----------



## asabet

1x Sapphire 7970 OC with Boost (Dual-X)
Core: 1,250MHz
Memory: 1,700MHz
Air-cooled

Intel Core i7-4770 (non-K)
3.4GHz (3.9GHz turbo)

Fire Strike score: 8387

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/825211

Feel like I got a bargain with this 7970 - $279.99 after $20 rebate and 3 free games


----------



## avflores

cpu: AMD FX-9370 OC'd to 4.97ghz
gpu: AMD Radeon HD 7990

Regular firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168360?

Extreme Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168145?


----------



## EchoTwoZero

CPU: i5 2500K @ 4.7 Ghz
GPU: 2 x MSI 570 TF OC/PE @ 980 Mhz Core and 2100 Mhz Memory

3D Mark Firestrike: P7835 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/671734

I'm still tweaking them.


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Humm.... So low points...
With that cpu/gpu combo I would expect over 12k with-out any oc.
Driver's?Bios?
Got Gputweak or did u remove it?
I removed gputweak from the start with Ares (7990). Usin CCC and some other oc utilities. I spend a lot time in my Bios..
Ares was unstable like hell.. Tried to fix it.. RMA.d it..No help ( c R.O.G forum "ares2 issues/trouble")








Got it workin smooth when I tri-fired it with Matrix HD (same architechture). Worx very well.

Back to score. Got 12k with 2 x XFX 7970's GHz.. 7990 with that new cpu (ordered it too as the prices came down to reasonable 350€..comin in mail







.. Switced my saber gen3 to Crosshair Formula-Z because of the extra 4-pin voltage to mobo.
I'm gonna pair my AresII with Asus 7990 next..
I can (and will) offc. drive the Asus 7990 b4 putting AresII and quadfire it.
Your oc seems weird ..it might of made the firestrike run unstable thus the low score..why so low? With turbo enabled it's stock 5GHz so I'm having difficulties to understand that GHz u got (u got turbo enabled?). Personally gonna try to get stable 5.5GHz (turbo off) out of 9590. Got 8350 (also vishera







) wich goes smootly 4.7 .. Sadly not too much higher unless I raise the core up to..say 1.5v
.. I like my core to be 1.475 or under..
But somethings not right about your score..it should be higher (ram bottlenecking?)


----------



## Sandlotje

2 GTX 680s in SLI w/ i7-3770k @ stock speeds 9558 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1184312
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> 3930k @ 5.1 TriSli TITAN SCORE 24340
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/497030


That is pure bliss.


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1180025 9423P score

Intel Xeon W3530 @ 4.237Ghz Crossfired 7870 HAWKs at 1235/1450


----------



## asabet

I picked up another Sapphire Dual-X 7970 for $280 after rebate.

2x Crossfire overclocked to 1200/1600 with 13.10 beta drivers and i7-4770 (non-K)

Firestrike score 13433 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/888991

Firestrike Extreme score 7405 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1255516


----------



## Clexzor

My new gtx 780 bios unlocked 1.25v 1254mhz/3150mhz mem.

loving it broke 10k finaly







:thumb:
















10200
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/890931


----------



## CerisetteX

Hello all !







Sorry for my English I'm from France.

I would like to participate here, so my rig :

CPU : Intel Core i7 3930k 6 Six-Core 4,8Ghz
Mother Board : ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79
RAM : Corsair Vengeance 16Gb 1867Mhz
Video Card : 3-way CrossfireX (Tri-Fire) MSI R7970 Lightning
PSU : OCZ ZX 1000W
Watercooling : Corsair H100
Case : Antec DF-85
OS :Windows 8 Pro 64bits

My score on 3D mark "NEXT" http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1189368


----------



## mylittlepwny

i5 3570k @ 4.2
MSI 660 ti PE SLI


----------



## asabet

i7 4770k @ 4.6GHz
Sapphire 7970 OC (2x) @ 1200MHz/1600MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/933640


----------



## bbond007

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1330129

AMD FX-8320 + MSI 760 GTX


----------



## Chickenman

Here I am with my lowly 2600k @ 5.1 and 660ti @ 1306/3404

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1355005

6071. Going to swap in my new Xeon tomorrow - thought it pertinent to run a few benches prior.


----------



## dbtenken

Here's my score, haven't oc'd my 780's yet just really haven't seen the need to.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/897372


----------



## marc0053

score with I7 3930k at 4.9GHz and +800mem on Extreme settings
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382732?


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3930k @4.9GHz - EVGA GTX titan - 1306MHz - 3802 MHz - score=12148

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382786?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Finally getting some decent crossfire numbers, though 3dmark keeps reading my 7950s as only having 2GBs of vram

FX-8350 + Crossfire 7950 Boost

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/974837

Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/975582


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 480 @1.01GHz:
*


*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1387915*


----------



## Wickedtt

GTX 680 1411/7450 Xeon L5639 @ 3.3ghz 2000mhz Trident Ram Almost Titan Range from a 680 haha http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1393574


----------



## Supranium

Heres my "round number run" with my new card:



Coming from HD 7850, its quite a "jump"







(well, i owned a 7990 for a short while too, but yeah...)

Rig:
P8Z77-i Deluxe
3770K (Akasa Venom Medusa)
Gigabyte GTX 780 OC WF
2x8GB DDR3
650W Seasonic G-650
Samsung 840 SSD


----------



## damocash

Here's my run, 7870's @ 1160mhz and 8350 @4.4ghz. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/990454


----------



## fast_fate

Here are my Fire Strike results

*7756
* 7756 / 8488 / 16067 / 3202 - 3930k & 5100 Mhz - 4Gb GTX 680 @ 1248 / 3415

And the SLI

*12617
* 12617 / 15730 / 16034 / 4501 - 3930k & 4964 Mhz - 2 x 4Gb GTX 680 @ 1225 / 3400


----------



## jaydude

Physics score seems to be holding me back a tad, Need to get myself a nice Z77 board some time soon









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1483403


----------



## johnnyman

here is a firestrike from me without tweaks!!


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1695140 Finally broke the 8k mark!


----------



## samueldale

Hey guys could someone who knows what they are talking about look over my score? It is 8281 in extreme mode, I have 2x GTX 780 Windforce edition running standard clocks and a 3770K running at 4.1 GHZ. Does that sound correct or low? what can I do/buy to improve?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1691942


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samueldale*
> 
> Hey guys could someone who knows what they are talking about look over my score? It is 8281 in extreme mode, I have 2x GTX 780 Windforce edition running standard clocks and a 3770K running at 4.1 GHZ. Does that sound correct or low? what can I do/buy to improve?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1691942


take a look here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30


----------



## SeanJ76

Just re-benched with 331.82 driver- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1784459
SeanJ76

i5 2500k

[email protected] Vcore----2 evga 670 GTX FTWs sli'ed---1280mhz core/3606mhz memory/145% pwr target- 11,031


----------



## scotthulbs

Playing around with my new setup, 670 FTW SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1268451

3570k @ 4.5 2 670 FTW SLI @ 1293Mhz Core / 7404Mhz Mem 145% power target 1.212v score - 11,420 Grapics score - 15,601

I'm loving the upgrade thus far









Oh yeah, using the latest beta driver 331.93


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Broke 15,000 graphics.









*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @ 1476MHz /1902MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1813277*


----------



## alancsalt

All over the results threads today.


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

AMD FX 8320 OC 5.2 GHZ







1.5v
SAPPHIRE 7950 OC 1185/1600 1.3v
G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB 1600CL9

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1855796

http://valid.canardpc.com/71wh6e
http://valid.canardpc.com/71wh6e


----------



## Snyderman34

Is this a good score for a stock 4770k and an OC'd 780Ti?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1765926

Only thing I can't figure out is EVGA Precision shows my card getting to 1250MHz, but my result page shows it at 1130MHz. Any ideas, by chance?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Is this a good score for a stock 4770k and an OC'd 780Ti?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1765926
> 
> Only thing I can't figure out is EVGA Precision shows my card getting to 1250MHz, but my result page shows it at 1130MHz. Any ideas, by chance?


The results page relies on futuremark Systeminfo to the system information, & it can depend on whether it is reading it at idle or the various load states when reading the clocks.
It is frequently a bit off on the clocks, for example with system memory it reads the jedec specs & not the actual clock. A screenshot showing the cpu-z memory & main tabs, & gpu-z for the clocks is usually required in ranked threads to show the actual speeds.
Precision, afterburner or the gpu-z sensor tab is best to see the actual gpu clockspeed.


----------



## chino1974

Guys I have a 3930k at 4.8Ggz and 3-7970 at 1100core 1500memory. I am only getting 9000 in FireStrike. Is this low score due to my running eyefinity? Would it change at all if indisabled eyefinity and just ran 1920x1080 single screen for the benchmark?


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> With 3DMark Fire Strike dropping tomorrow (2/4/13 - 18:00 UTC) I figured we needed to go ahead and get a top scores thread up here in the benchmarking section. I will be doing a spreadsheet for this thread once scores start coming in. Be sure to grab a copy and post your results here asap!
> 
> *www.futuremark.com*


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2007408

11326

http://www.hwlegendshack.com/out.php/t8975_bench-780ti.jpg


----------



## trojan92

Just got my 7990 and ran this, I got a score of 11176. Specs are in sig, do the scores look right for this GPU? I noticed like a 1000 point increase from running a single 7970..


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Just got my 7990 and ran this, I got a score of 11176. Specs are in sig, do the scores look right for this GPU? I noticed like a 1000 point increase from running a single 7970..


What's the graphics score? The 11176 is your PSCORE correct?


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> What's the graphics score? The 11176 is your PSCORE correct?




Just reran it at a mild OC. Am I wrong in thinking the score should be higher?


----------



## bond32

12607, R9 290X with tess off. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3032056?


----------



## mohit9206

SCORE
1908 with AMD Radeon HD 7750(1x) and Intel Pentium Processor G630
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3069581?


----------



## maxforces

Maxforces - 23.668 pkt. - RADEON 3X R9 290 @ 1250 @ 1375 - i7 3930K @ 4.7 GHz Screen Score

Maxforces - 18.921 pkt. - RADEON 2X R9 290 @ 1250 @ 1375 - i7 3930K @ 4.7 GHz Screen Score


----------



## bond32

Edit: wrong thread.


----------



## djbauer

Fire Strike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2451492

Fire Strike Extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2451429


----------



## wintermute000

stupid question possibly, but I'm getting 5500 with an i7-4790 and AMD 7870.

How are there people getting 9k+ with that same, single GPU? according to the 3Dmark database anyway when I do a search for single 7870.

3Dmark says a Titan gets ~9100 so that makes sense, they must be somehow gaming the figures?


----------



## soldier8415

Here my sapphire 7950 vapor-x [email protected]/1500 and i7 [email protected],5GHz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8531048



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3599177


----------



## misterD

For a 2+ year old system I can't complain!


----------



## Patje1989

Here's my score







Hall of fame #75

GTX780 KP Ti @ 1432/3850
3770k @ 5GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2622906


----------



## muhd86

Any tweaks.to.get maximum.from.fire.strike.

Or.is.it just brute.force.of.gpus n.cpus

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## Mudfrog

Received a 10,157.. I5-2500K @ 4.5 and 670 2GB SLI

Graphics score: 13637
Physics score: 8223
Combined score: 3967


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

I got a score of 12037 with i7-3930k @ 4.3 and 680 SLI

Graphics : 15170
Physics : 15144
Combined : 4214


----------



## Diabedo

With my i7-4770k @ 4.59 GHz and EVGA GTX-780 SC I achieved a score of 9658 on Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2717969


----------



## Levys

Hit 9228 on my first try today with my newly installed complete watercooling kit from xspc plus a Kryographics R9 290/ 290X block with active backplate cooling.

Core clocked at 1200Mhz and memory at 1400Mhz . My temps didn't even hit 50°c and less on the vrm's









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4729806?



I'm wondering what other poeple with the same kind of setup are getting


----------



## TRusselo

3dmark on steam (in canada at least) is 60% off.
just bought for 11.50$


----------



## serrated

Scored 19264 last night.

5930k @ 4.4ghz
gtx 980 sc 2-way sli (stock clocks)

will update with screenshot when I get a chance

also, I ran it on my old rig that I'm going to throw on craigslist just to see what it scores and it got 9717. it's got a 3770k at 4.6 ghz if i remember correctly, and two gtx 670's in sli, also at stock clocks. not bad


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey guys, how's my score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4957639

Fire Strike (default) on 4770k (4.6GHz) and GTX680 (stock)

7163


----------



## Vici0us

i7-4770k @ 4.3 - CFX X2 R9 290's - 1080 / 1375

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379678?


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Hey guys, how's my score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4957639
> 
> Fire Strike (default) on 4770k (4.6GHz) and GTX680 (stock)
> 
> 7163


to put it simply..
on FX8320 OC to 4.6Ghz and single 7950 oc to 1100mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1908012
6738
several months ago...

so not bad..

now my score with 2 cards. 7950 and an r9 280x in crossfire. same cpu clocks.
10387
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3372917


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> to put it simply..
> on FX8320 OC to 4.6Ghz and single 7950 oc to 1100mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1908012
> 6738
> several months ago...
> 
> so not bad..
> 
> now my score with 2 cards. 7950 and an r9 280x in crossfire. same cpu clocks.
> 10387
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3372917


Overclocked my GPU a little and got to 7450. But no more room on GPU to clock (only got 40MHz on core :/ )
Maybe I'll up the CPU just to bench and see if I can get higher...


----------



## battleaxe

Here's my new 970. Not bad.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5055999?


----------



## Levys

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5063878

My first 3Dmark Fire Strike score i post. Could someone tell me if this is good for my setup. Thanks

FX8350 @ 5.0Ghz +R9 290 1225/1600 both on water + 8Gb R9 2400Mhz memory on a Crosshair v formula-z mobo


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintermute000*
> 
> stupid question possibly, but I'm getting 5500 with an i7-4790 and AMD 7870.
> 
> How are there people getting 9k+ with that same, single GPU? according to the 3Dmark database anyway when I do a search for single 7870.
> 
> 3Dmark says a Titan gets ~9100 so that makes sense, they must be somehow gaming the figures?


Probably the HD7870 XT , It has a Tahiti LE processor instead of the Pitcairn and therefor performs closer to the HD79** ( or R9 290)
Or they might might be CF'ing and it didn't get picked up by the drivers or something.
Or they cheat somehow but thats improbable.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Here is mine with the rig in sig


----------



## Philbee

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3611820


----------



## steezebe

Just benched my stock R9 295x2 with the rig in the sig; I have no idea if 14590 is good, but it's better than the GTX 750Ti replacing it!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3619600

Will OC'ing the graphics card make much of a difference?


----------



## OS-Wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Just benched my stock R9 295x2 with the rig in the sig; I have no idea if 14590 is good, but it's better than the GTX 750Ti replacing it!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3619600
> 
> Will OC'ing the graphics card make much of a difference?


Considering your CPU at stock I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OS-Wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Just benched my stock R9 295x2 with the rig in the sig; I have no idea if 14590 is good, but it's better than the GTX 750Ti replacing it!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3619600
> 
> Will OC'ing the graphics card make much of a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your CPU at stock I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.
Click to expand...

That's not true! I am getting 16.6K with 4770K and Crossfire R9 290's.


----------



## OS-Wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's not true! I am getting 16.6K with 4770K and Crossfire R9 290's.


Please give us the link to your score.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OS-Wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's not true! I am getting 16.6K with 4770K and Crossfire R9 290's.
> 
> 
> 
> Please give us the link to your score.
Click to expand...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379678?


----------



## alancsalt

Considering _graphics score_ alone:
22878.0 Vici0us 2 x 290
22052.0 steezebe 295X2
Quote:


> *Considering your CPU at stock* I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.


Considering dual card vs SLI 4% difference isn't bad....


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering _graphics score_ alone:
> 22878.0 Vici0us 2 x 290
> 22052.0 steezebe 295X2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Considering your CPU at stock* I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering dual card vs SLI 4% difference isn't bad....
Click to expand...

Consider that he technically has X2 290X's while I have X2 290's.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering _graphics score_ alone:
> 22878.0 Vici0us 2 x 290
> 22052.0 steezebe 295X2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Considering your CPU at stock* I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering dual card vs SLI 4% difference isn't bad....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider that he technically has X2 290X's while I have X2 290's.
Click to expand...

290 not far behind 290x in bench results. Not many of these 295x2's out there to get what their "normal" results would be. (GTX 590 seemed to equal 570 SLI...)

Can't find Fire Strike results for them.. not in top 100, hardware channel on futuremark says P26410 for 3d11, At http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad HOMECINEMA-PC has P28744 (He's certainly not typical though) next best 290 sli is Spectre- with P25779 ....best 295x2 there is Jpmboy at P26133 none of those guys are "typical"....

I don't think a dual card is ever quite as good as two separate ones, but that's only my opinion..


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's not true! I am getting 16.6K with 4770K and Crossfire R9 290's.


would the higher score be because you have a 4770K and I'm on a 3570K? I'm not sure how CPU-intensive these scores are? I will also attempt to overclock and give it another try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 290 not far behind 290x in bench results. Not many of these 295x2's out there to get what their "normal" results would be. (GTX 590 seemed to equal 570 SLI...)
> 
> Can't find Fire Strike results for them.. not in top 100, hardware channel on futuremark says P26410 for 3d11, At http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad HOMECINEMA-PC has P28744 (He's certainly not typical though) next best 290 sli is Spectre- with P25779 ....best 295x2 there is Jpmboy at P26133 none of those guys are "typical"....
> 
> I don't think a dual card is ever quite as good as two separate ones, but that's only my opinion..


I wonder if it relates to drivers? I only have room for one card in my mITX, so it's not like I have much choice, but it still makes me curious.


----------



## OS-Wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> would the higher score be because you have a 4770K and I'm on a 3570K? I'm not sure how CPU-intensive these scores are? I will also attempt to overclock and give it another try.
> 
> I wonder if it relates to drivers? I only have room for one card in my mITX, so it's not like I have much choice, but it still makes me curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> would the higher score be because you have a 4770K and I'm on a 3570K? I'm not sure how CPU-intensive these scores are? I will also attempt to overclock and give it another try.
> 
> I wonder if it relates to drivers? I only have room for one card in my mITX, so it's not like I have much choice, but it still makes me curious.


Running latest NVidia drivers 347.09, latest Win 7 updates. Total 3DMark scores are CPU and Graphics sensitive, thus the differing scores you've noted of the various CPU in the posts. Drivers do make a difference especially in 3DMark and popular games.

Here's a run totally stock CPU, 980s, and NVidia control panel. Note the graphics score.



Now a run at 4.0 on CPU all else stock. Note graphics score remained the same, but PhysX and Combined score went up because I OCed the CPU to 4.0. If you are serious about Overclocking, PM me for some tricks of the trade.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OS-Wiz*
> Running latest NVidia drivers 347.09, latest Win 7 updates. Total 3DMark scores are CPU and Graphics sensitive, thus the differing scores you've noted of the various CPU in the posts. Drivers do make a difference especially in 3DMark and popular games.
> 
> Here's a run totally stock CPU, 980s, and NVidia control panel. Note the graphics score.
> 
> Now a run at 4.0 on CPU all else stock. Note graphics score remained the same, but PhysX and Combined score went up because I OCed the CPU to 4.0. If you are serious about Overclocking, PM me for some tricks of the trade.


I'm mostly looking at OC'ing graphics (which I've never done proper); my 3570 CPU is OC'd to 4.5, which is most likely my highest stable.

Your physics score is double mine - since I'm running an AMD, would upgrading to an i7 give me that much more performance?


----------



## OS-Wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> I'm mostly looking at OC'ing graphics (which I've never done proper); my 3570 CPU is OC'd to 4.5, which is most likely my highest stable.
> 
> Your physics score is double mine - since I'm running an AMD, would upgrading to an i7 give me that much more performance?


I'm running the latest Intel generation i7 CPU that is 2 generations newer than your CPU, so don't feel bad, that is normal. The main contributors to 3DMark scores are CPU overclocking and vidcard GPU and memory overclocking. Main memory overclocking rarely contributes more than 1 - 2% of the score.
So, if you wish to upgrade your CPU, mobo and memory, I hope you got a lot of cash for Christmas.
i7-5820K $390
Asus X99-Deluxe $374
Cosair DDR4 2400 $255
Total = $1019
I'm PM you later on GPU OCing.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's not true! I am getting 16.6K with 4770K and Crossfire R9 290's.
> 
> 
> 
> would the higher score be because you have a 4770K and I'm on a 3570K? I'm not sure how CPU-intensive these scores are? I will also attempt to overclock and give it another try.
Click to expand...

It helps a little but my graphics score alone is higher then yours.


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam --- Xeon X5660 @ 4,4ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 --- 11555

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315148


----------



## Vici0us

Single card run: i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz w/ Gigabyte R9 290 @ 1142 / 1500 - 10904


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering graphics score alone:
> 22878.0 Vici0us 2 x 290
> 22052.0 steezebe 295X2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Considering your CPU at stock* I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering dual card vs SLI 4% difference isn't bad....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider that he technically has X2 290X's while I have X2 290's.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> It helps a little but my graphics score alone is higher then yours.


So I flashed my xfx 295x2 with a Sapphire OC bios, increasing GPU and mem clock 18MHz & 50 MHz respectively, and got these results below. No other overclock was applied.

GPU: 22575 (500 increase)

CPU: 8365 (same)

Comb: 6271 (250 increase)

I also saw in Steam that I earned an achievement called "Brawn", which is, quote: "Your GPU is ready to rumble, but your CPU doesn't want to play."

It may be time to upgrade to an i7...


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering _graphics score_ alone:
> 
> 22878.0 Vici0us 2 x 290
> 
> 22052.0 steezebe 295X2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Considering your CPU at stock* I'd say you are getting some nice scaling on your 295x2.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering dual card vs SLI 4% difference isn't bad....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider that he technically has X2 290X's while I have X2 290's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> It helps a little but my graphics score alone is higher then yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I flashed my xfx 295x2 with a Sapphire OC bios, increasing GPU and mem clock 18MHz & 50 MHz respectively, and got these results below. No other overclock was applied.
> 
> GPU: 22575 (500 increase)
> CPU: 8365 (same)
> Comb: 6271 (250 increase)
> 
> I also saw in Steam that I earned an achievement called "Brawn", which is, quote: "Your GPU is ready to rumble, but your CPU doesn't want to play."
> 
> It may be time to upgrade to an i7...
Click to expand...

Apperently even with 4770K @ 4.4GHz my CPU still doesn't want to play. It seems like, you need 4930K or 5930K to get that achievement. If you overclock your GPU nicely, you'll hit 16K.


----------



## Nafu

I7 2600K @5.1GHz
Gskill 2x4GB @2133mhz 9.10.9.28 Timings



sandy i7 great worthiness. i guess. still competing


----------



## ASUSfreak

I'm sorry TL;DR but what settings do we set?

I have legit copy of Futuremark.

I understand Fire Strike, but I have 3 versions of it? And do I have to choose settings in it or just the default "run test" button?

And I have 1440p monitor --> does that matter? Or if I choose a fire strike it automaticly chooses the same settings, assuming 1080p?

I have:

Fire Strike

Fire Strike Extreme

Fire Strike Ultra

I get 17k on Fire Strike, Core @ 1200MHz


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I'm sorry TL;DR but what settings do we set?
> 
> I have legit copy of Futuremark.
> 
> I understand Fire Strike, but I have 3 versions of it? And do I have to choose settings in it or just the default "run test" button?
> 
> And I have 1440p monitor --> does that matter? Or if I choose a fire strike it automaticly chooses the same settings, assuming 1080p?
> 
> I have:
> 
> Fire Strike
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra
> 
> I get 17k on Fire Strike, Core @ 1200MHz


Firestrike - default settings.


----------



## Rabit

Hm... everyone here have very expensive rigs.
I cannot OC CPU more mobo fsb limit








My humble budget gaming rig results









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5042925


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi, here my results with i7 4790K @ 4.6 GHz:

3DMark FireStrike

R9 290X (Stock)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5605804



R9 290X @1100/1400

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5606611



R9 290X @1135/1400 (Max OC)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5635887


----------



## Ragsters

When running a loop do I need to disable "Scan System Info" or "SystemInfo hardware monitoring"?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Firestrike - default settings.


You got a higher score cuz your cpu got over 4000 more points than him. Not to mention your gpu core clocks are higher.

Testing brothers PC with 270x crossfire.


----------



## mikgto68

I just joined this site and this is my first benchmark,,,not really sure how im suppose to post scores...I just built my first rig ever this month...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikgto68*
> 
> I just joined this site and this is my first benchmark,,,not really sure how im suppose to post scores...I just built my first rig ever this month...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN.

See the very first post of this thread for how to post a submission. Same applies to most benchmark threads.


----------



## $ilent

GTX 970s, 4790K @ 4.7Ghz, my best score so far!


----------



## Rylen

I'll post screenshot of program when I get home.

15,441 Physics for a CPU that cost me $90 on eBay, and at a modest 4.1Ghz









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5768897


----------



## Vici0us

i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | R9 290 @ 1172mhz / 1475mhz (5900mhz)

Single Card Run: 11005 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4189783


Crossfire R9 290's Run: 16802 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4188538


----------



## T0B5T3R

T0B5T3R --- Intel i7-5930K --- GTX 980 --- 22236 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6084183


----------



## DeathAngel74

i5 4460 @ 3.2Ghz | 750 Ti SC ACX @ 1463.5mhz / 3458hz (6916mhz)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6123616


----------



## Vici0us

i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz - - - CFX X2 R9 290's - - - Score: 17156

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6849834


----------



## Xaltar

CPU: Pentium G3258 @ 4.5ghz,
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming @1588 (boost) core and 7952 mem
Score: 6743
Graphics score: 8979
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4323562


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4114346

Score: 21488 points.

Hardware: 3 x 290's (r295x2 + r290a) runnin 1100/1300
i7-4790k runnin 4.8GHz

Edit: After this Ive changed my mobo from Asus z97-PRO to ASRock Extreme 9, z97.
R R295X2 has now-days Koolance's block, and isnt under Asetek's aio.
Psu is juicy 1600w platinum.
I was handicapped with that psu.. Ultra fs ,and even Extreme fs runs did shut-downs from psu -

Adding 1 x 360mm rad to my loop, and then benching again. Hoping to score few K's more


----------



## stickskillz

How does one 980Ti score so high? Is the RAM only clocked at 1066? Does this score make sense to anyone?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9932570


----------



## Xaltar

The ram is clocked at 2133, my DDR3 @1333 shows 667mhz in the results so obviously it is not multiplying x2 for effective speed







The score is high likely due to the CPU used, i7-5960Xs are damned fast especially overclocked. The best way to compare is to the Graphics score rather than overall score.


----------



## ronnin426850

Athlon x4 760K @4.5Ghz
R9 280X 3Gb 1020Mhz Core / 1500 Mhz vRam
8Gb DDR3 2133Mhz RAM Dual-channel
Score: 5683

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5129142


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> How does one 980Ti score so high? Is the RAM only clocked at 1066? Does this score make sense to anyone?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9932570


I say BS.
There's NO WAY.

3D Mark Single Card Scores

The top scores are all TritonX with the top score with a 5960 @5.1. They don' go much higher than that.
This score is 3000 points? Unless it's cooled by LN then No Way.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I say BS.
> There's NO WAY.
> 
> 3D Mark Single Card Scores
> 
> The top scores are all TritonX with the top score with a 5960 @5.1. They don' go much higher than that.
> This score is 3000 points? Unless it's cooled by LN then No Way.


That quoted link is a 3dmark 11 score and 25,000 GPU points is about right depending on OC for a 980 ti.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That quoted link is a 3dmark 11 score and 25,000 GPU points is about right depending on OC for a 980 ti.


My bad.
Didn't notice that. Hey it's the weekend.
Yea, that seems about right.


----------



## renji1337

How do I fix 3dmark losing window focus? this almost always happens when the combined test is about to happen :/


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Im new to this site and my pc is old whit an I7 920 and two GTX 970 in sli. But are my scores alright?

Single Card

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4130860



two Cards

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5018467


----------



## Xaltar

Your scores are fine given your CPU is a little dated these days. Notice how you are getting almost 100% scaling on the graphics score, all is well with your system









You are probably a little bottlenecked by that CPU but I doubt it is bad enough to warrant an upgrade given you are running at 4.2ghz and your physics scores are decent.


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Your scores are fine given your CPU is a little dated these days. Notice how you are getting almost 100% scaling on the graphics score, all is well with your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably a little bottlenecked by that CPU but I doubt it is bad enough to warrant an upgrade given you are running at 4.2ghz and your physics scores are decent.


Yes the cpu is to the old site but is does a nice job non the less and i am planning a new pc in 2016. But nice to now the scores is at it shut be.

Im planning if Intel in a near future release a 8 core cpu cheaper than the extreme model and when upgrade to it. Hope this will happen in 2016. I dont thinking is gonna happen this year.

the hårdest part my pc is doing is gamming and only single player not intensive online whit 64 players like in BF4. And just by going from my old GTX 660 TI sli to two GTX 970 gave me a nice boost in games even whit this old CPU. Crysis 3 anf BF4 run much better now whit the two gtx 970.
So even the cpu is old an bottlenecking the gfx it gave me a better gaming experience than before.

my old firestrike score whit GTX 660 TI also indicate it. Graphics Score is offcause much better but also the combine score got better whit abou 2000 points.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2986957


----------



## yawa

So I was told that I should point out, that I am using absolutely No Tess mods here (Real men don't bench with Tess mods : | ), since there is a way to mask some of them.

15.7 really did add some points to the graphics score for 290X users.

Newest bench...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5505932

yawa--- i7 4790k at 4.6 GHz --- 290X 1264/1530 --- 11468

GPU Score: 14714
Physics Score: 13011
Combined: 4049


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So I was told that I should point out, that I am using absolutely No Tess mods here (Real men don't bench with Tess mods : | ), since there is a way to mask some of them.
> 
> 15.7 really did add some points to the graphics score for 290X users.
> 
> Newest bench...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5505932
> 
> yawa--- i7 4790k at 4.6 GHz --- 290X 1264/1530 --- 11468
> 
> GPU Score: 14714
> Physics Score: 13011
> Combined: 4049


Nice score. I just ordered a new 290x for the heck of it. I'm hoping it will be a decent clocker. I got my 290 up to a little over 13k on graphics, but the memory just will not cooperate on it to get much higher. Oh well, 13k aint bad really. Very nice score though!


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8056433 Amazing results for a Crossfire 270x's have a 290x but im keeping with these for now and adding a 3rd one for fun.


----------



## battleaxe

does anyone know why FS keeps crashing? I get an Appcrash warning. Very weird. Will not run on one of my PC's wouldn't with a 970 and still won't with a 290x. Ideas?

I have uninstalled system info and reinstalled that. I have also uninstalled the FS program completely from Steam and reinstalled it too. Still no luck. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## klaszczbass

Hi
yesterday I beat record for fire strike, 1 on list with sorted by i7-4770K and 4way R9 290


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5683554


----------



## DustDevil

Here is my latest score. I might be able to squeeze out a few more points without having so many things running in the background but I am still happy with the score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5690988


----------



## Vellinious

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5860365


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5936031

p-16857 @stock cpu

*


----------



## Vellinious

I've peaked....I doubt I get any more out of them unless I up the voltage again.

Firestrike 21193
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608



Firestrike Extreme 11414
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963629


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## VenG3ance

G1 Gaming @ 1495Mhz Core / 3956Mhz Mem


----------



## hidden0

Here is mine :









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11477663


----------



## Crosshatch3D

AMD 8350 @ 4.4
EVGA 980TI FTW @ Stock

Resolution: 2560 x 1600

I'm getting the same scores as people with 970's ....UGH, I guess my woes continue with my setup.


----------



## klaszczbass

i7-4790K @ 5Ghz; 4way R9 290 1140,1480

26285


----------



## CoreyL4

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11934770


----------



## ku4eto

Phenom II 960T unlocked to 1600T, OC to 3.6Ghz, CPU-NB OC to 2.8Ghz.
2x4GB RAM 9-9-9-24-27-1T @ 1600Mhz
Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 @ 1150 Mhz Core and 1600 Mhz Memory + 113mV AIR COOLED.

13 111 graphics score. Probably CPU bottleneck on the 2nd graphic test.


----------



## MJB13SRT8

Here is my Fire Strike Ultra score of 10,799

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8537007

Montrose


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Here is my first proper unlocked benchmark using Skyn3t's vbios for my GTX 780. More performance to come but we've all got to start somewhere. Clocks were 1189MHz core, 1620MHz mem, CPU at 4.4GHz


----------



## Romin

Disappointing graphics score for some reason! What's going on ?
2x 780 @ 1254 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8994604


----------



## Xaltar

Looks like your Physics score is a lot lower than the higher scoring results. They probably have higher clocked CPUs but your GPU score is about 4k points off base for what it should be. That said, if you are bottlenecked by the CPU it could account for the lower GPU score.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Looks like your Physics score is a lot lower than the higher scoring results. They probably have higher clocked CPUs but your GPU score is about 4k points off base for what it should be. That said, if you are bottlenecked by the CPU it could account for the lower GPU score.


The CPU clock isn't going to play that large a part in the graphics score. CPU hardly affects it at all, actually. That's not the issue.


----------



## Xaltar

If we were talking about a single GPU I would agree but he is using 2 780s. While the 2600k is far from outdated it is significantly off pace when compared to current gen core iX CPUs, especially at stock clocks. It may not be the issue but it is defiantly a possible cause. My post was made after comparing various scores of the same config at different clocks. What I noticed was that most (if not all) higher scoring systems were overclocked (CPU). My GPU score went up on my G3258 system as soon as I overclocked the CPU, however once I reached a clock speed that no longer bottlenecked the GPU it did not matter how much more I overclocked the CPU as it had 0 impact on the GPU score. As a matter of interest my G3258 + GTX 960 picked up 1000 points on the GPU score simply by overclocking to 4.0ghz which is a significant number, especially when you consider the stock GTX 950 scores roughly 1000 points less than the GTX 960 on the GPU side.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> If we were talking about a single GPU I would agree but he is using 2 780s. While the 2600k is far from outdated it is significantly off pace when compared to current gen core iX CPUs, especially at stock clocks. It may not be the issue but it is defiantly a possible cause. My post was made after comparing various scores of the same config at different clocks. What I noticed was that most (if not all) higher scoring systems were overclocked (CPU). My GPU score went up on my G3258 system as soon as I overclocked the CPU, however once I reached a clock speed that no longer bottlenecked the GPU it did not matter how much more I overclocked the CPU as it had 0 impact on the GPU score. As a matter of interest my G3258 + GTX 960 picked up 1000 points on the GPU score simply by overclocking to 4.0ghz which is a significant number, especially when you consider the stock GTX 950 scores roughly 1000 points less than the GTX 960 on the GPU side.


As far as I know, if your CPU is bottlenecking the GPU, GPU usage doesn't reach %100. In my case, One was at %99 and the other was at %97, which I doubt was a result of bottlenbeck. Unfortunately I have taken off my loop, and been running my cpu with the Stock aircooler, so can't or won't push the cpu over stock clocks to test.


----------



## kx11

so where's Timespy benchmark thread ??


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so where's Timespy benchmark thread ??


Has it released yet? I haven't seen anything indicating it has.

According to the futuremark site, it's "coming soon".

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark


----------



## kx11

it is out on steam , full version of Timespy is 4.99$ i think


----------



## spyshagg

its live on steam

get it now


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> its live on steam
> 
> get it now


Sweet! I'll snag it tonight.


----------



## kx11

a cool tip from FM rep in Steam forums confirms that a Vulkan Benchmark is in the works


----------



## Vellinious

It's out....time for some fun!


----------



## MJB13SRT8

My Time spy score 12,585 and 12,584 here's the link. http://www.3dmark.com/spy/12690 and http://www.3dmark.com/spy/24023

Montrose


----------



## mr2cam

whoops


----------

